# Xbox ohne Windows: Bill Gates war damals beleidigt



## Maik Koch (3. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Xbox ohne Windows: Bill Gates war damals beleidigt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Xbox ohne Windows: Bill Gates war damals beleidigt


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2016)

Die Erbsünde...


----------



## Buttonsmasher (4. Juli 2016)

Sry aber Bill Gates kann nicht alles haben . Ich kenne denn Typen ja nicht aber der kommt mir echt Arrogant und Eingebildet rüber mit so einem verhalten . Das ist so einer von denn Typen die man keine Militär Macht geben darf . Einfach zu Macht Besessen der Typ . So kommt der Rüber .


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Sry aber Bill Gates kann nicht alles haben . Ich kenne denn Typen ja nicht aber der kommt mir echt Arrogant und Eingebildet rüber mit so einem verhalten . Das ist so einer von denn Typen die man keine Militär Macht geben darf . Einfach zu Macht Besessen der Typ . So kommt der Rüber .




Wie kommt man jetzt bitte auf Militär? 

Des Weiteren ist dir die Melinda und Bill Gates Stiftung ein Begriff, nehme ich an?

Arrogant, darüber kann man sicherlich streiten, aber als ehemaliger CEO einer Firma mit mehreren tausend Angestellten, Umsätze in Mrd.höhe ... doch, ich denke, darauf kann man sich was einbilden.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (4. Juli 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Sry aber Bill Gates kann nicht alles haben . Ich kenne denn Typen ja nicht aber der kommt mir echt Arrogant und Eingebildet rüber mit so einem verhalten . Das ist so einer von denn Typen die man keine Militär Macht geben darf . Einfach zu Macht Besessen der Typ . So kommt der Rüber .



Dann mach Dich mal schlau, was der gute Mann so alles spendet und wofür er sich alles engagiert. Wenn alle Reichen so wären wie er, dann könnten die auch alle gerne arrogant und eingebildet wirken.


----------



## McDrake (4. Juli 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Sry aber Bill Gates kann nicht alles haben . *Ich kenne denn Typen ja nicht aber der kommt mir echt Arrogant und Eingebildet rüber* mit so einem verhalten . Das ist so einer von denn Typen die man keine Militär Macht geben darf . Einfach zu Macht Besessen der Typ . So kommt der Rüber .



Hmm... von der Beschreibung her könntest Du Bill Gates sein


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Dann mach Dich mal schlau, was der gute Mann so alles spendet und wofür er sich alles engagiert. Wenn alle Reichen so wären wie er, dann könnten die auch alle gerne arrogant und eingebildet wirken.


Ähm, nein. Der mag noch so viel spenden, solange er sich nicht für eine bessere Gesellschaft bei sich daheim einsetzt, ist er nur ein Heuchler. Wie viel Steuern zahlt wohl Microsoft? Wie viel tut Bill Gates für ein sozialeres Amerika?


----------



## McDrake (4. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Arrogant, darüber kann man sicherlich streiten, aber als ehemaliger CEO einer Firma mit mehreren tausend Angestellten, Umsätze in Mrd.höhe ... doch, ich denke, darauf kann man sich was einbilden.



Das finde ich hingegen eben nicht.
Wenn man in so eine Position kommt hat man auch Glück hatte in einem entsprechenden Umfeld aufzuwachsen, welchem einem ein solcher Lebenslauf ermöglicht.
Der kleine Chinese von Nebenan kann nicht zuerst auf eine Privatschule, sondern muss evtl den Laden vom Vater übernehmen (überspitzt gesagt)
Ich finde die Ausrede, dass man sich was einbilden kann auf seinen/eigenen Werdegang durchaus korrekt.
Aber sich deswegen "abgehoben" zu benehmen finde ich für unnötig.

Womit ich nicht sagen will, dass BG dies so macht.
Ich kenne ihn nämlich überhaupt nicht persönlich.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ähm, nein. Der mag noch so viel spenden, solange er sich nicht für eine bessere Gesellschaft bei sich daheim einsetzt, ist er nur ein Heuchler. Wie viel Steuern zahlt wohl Microsoft? Wie viel tut Bill Gates für ein sozialeres Amerika?




Was ist das bitte für eine dümmliche Argumentation?  

Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_&_Melinda_Gates_Foundation

Bill Gates ist ein Heuchler, weil er Projekte *weltweit*, aber nicht in Amerika unterstützt? Ernsthaft?

Übrigens, sicherlich ist dir das nicht bewusst gewesen: es werden auch Projekte in den Staaten finanziert.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das finde ich hingegen eben nicht.
> Wenn man in so eine Position kommt hat man auch Glück hatte in einem entsprechenden Umfeld aufzuwachsen, welchem einem ein solcher Lebenslauf ermöglicht.
> Der kleine Chinese von Nebenan kann nicht zuerst auf eine Privatschule, sondern muss evtl den Laden vom Vater übernehmen (überspitzt gesagt)
> Ich finde die Ausrede, dass man sich was einbilden kann auf seinen/eigenen Werdegang durchaus korrekt.
> ...


Die Lebensumstände von Gates mögen, allein wg. der Uni, förderlich gewesen sein ... trotzdem hat er MS gegründet und groß gemacht. Schau dir Steve Jobs an, völlig ohne Unterstützung der Eltern hat er eine der reichsten Firmen gegründet und aufgebaut.

Arrogant ist sicherlich Betrachtungsweise ... wenn ich mir eine Nacht in Hotels für 400 EUR leisten kann, das ohne nachzudenken buchen kann und darüber erzählen kann, kann der Mindestlohnbezieher das ggf. nicht und schon gar nicht nachvollziehen. Hört er mich dann reden, denkt er sicherlich, Gott ist der Typ arrogant.

Das nur mal als Beispiel über die Wahrnehmung.

Aber gerade Bill Gates hätte mit seinen Mrd. was anderes machen können ... hat er nicht. Allein das sollte man ihm hoch anrechnen.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was ist das bitte für eine dümmliche Argumentation?


Traurig, dass du alles, was du nicht auf Anhieb verstehst, als dumm oder dümmlich betitelst. Ist übrigens nicht das erste Mal. Du könntest doch zur Abwechslung auch einfach mal sachlich widersprechen... 



> Bill Gates ist ein Heuchler, weil er Projekte *weltweit*, aber nicht in Amerika unterstützt? Ernsthaft?


Nein. Es geht primär nicht um Spenden um Projekte. Es geht um Politik. Wer sich im eigenen Land wehrt, angemessene Steuern zu zahlen, der ist imo ein Heuchler, egal wie viel er an anderer Stelle spendet. Wer in einem Land, in dem Millionen Menschen in Ghettos und sprichwörtlich von der Hand im Mund leben, Milliarden verdient und nichts gegen diese Ungleichheit tut, ja sich noch gegen eine faire Beteiligung über Steuern und Abgaben wehrt, ist ein Heuchler. Spenden an die dritte Welt können die fehlende systematische Solidarität mit den eigenen Mitbürgern nicht ausgleichen, auch wenn es das Gewissen der feinen Herrschaft beruhigen mag. Aber klar, Gates spendet auch im amerikanischen Wahlkampf. Machen ja alle Milliardäre so. Warum auch ein kaputtes System öffentlichkeitswirksam bekämpfen, wenn man es auch einfach unterstützen kann?

Um es noch mal auf den Punkt zu bringen: Was Bill Gates und den ganzen anderen reichen angeblichen Philanthropen fehlt, ist eine systematische Solidarität und soziale Ausrichtung. Daran haben sie natürlich kein Interesse, schon gar nicht in der eigenen Gesellschaft, weil ihr eigener Reichtum zu großen Teilen auf dem Fortbestehen von Ungerechtigkeiten und Ungleichgewichten besteht. Sie haben nur ein Interesse an punktuellen Unterstützungen, die natürlich gleichzeitig auch noch bei der Öffentlichkeit gut ankommen, weil sie sehr bildlich und sehr leicht verständlich sind - und über deren Einsatz sie natürlich höchstpersönlich bestimmen können. Reichtum zurück geben an die Gesellschaft? Zurück an staatliche Institutionen? Fällt ihnen nicht im Traum ein. Dabei kommt ihnen natürlich nicht in den Sinn, dass ein solidarisches Gesellschaftssystem mit nur punktueller und freiwilliger Zuwendungen von reichen Gönnern nicht tragfähig ist. Oder es kommt ihnen in den Sinn, aber es ist ihnen schlicht egal. Es betrifft sie ja nicht direkt. Sie können sich all das, was den Mitmenschen fehlt, einfach kaufen.

Sorry, aber Leuten wie Gates fehlt imo jegliches echte Verständnis von Solidarität und sozialer Verantwortung. Die sind so abgehoben vom Rest der Gesellschaft, dass sie gar keine Ahnung mehr davon haben. Sie leben in ihren Palästen, weitab von allen sozialen Problemen und sehen sich als die großen Philanthropen, während sie eigentlich Teil des Problems sind. Aber das sehen sie natürlich nicht, weil sie Teil des neoliberalen Systems sind und gleichzeitig dessen größte Profiteure. Dass es eben dieses System ist, das sie selbst reich gemacht hat, das andere Menschen in der eigenen Gesellschaft in Armut und Verzweiflung treibt, das sieht man entweder gar nicht oder blendet es aus. Daher kann ich über die angebliche soziale Ader eines Bill Gates nur müde lächeln, sorry.

Übrigens heißt das nicht, dass ich Spenden per se ablehne, ganz und gar nicht. Man darf gerne zusätzlich(!) zu seinem systematischen fairen Beitrag zur eigenen Gesellschaft. Es ist imo aber keine akzeptable oder erstrebenswerte Substitution.



> Übrigens, sicherlich ist dir das nicht bewusst gewesen: es werden auch Projekte in den Staaten finanziert.


Übrigens (augenscheinlich ist dir das nicht bewusst gewesen) geht es mir nicht primär um die Lokalität von Projekten bzw. Spenden.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber gerade Bill Gates hätte mit seinen Mrd. was anderes machen können


Aha. Was denn genau?



> Allein das sollte man ihm hoch anrechnen.


So weit kommts noch...

Das ist in etwa so, als würde man den Feudalfürsten anhimmeln, weil er den Bettlern jeden Sonntag ein paar Brotkrumen hinwirft.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Traurig, dass du alles, was du nicht auf Anhieb verstehst, als dumm oder dümmlich betitelst. Ist übrigens nicht das erste Mal...


... so sieht's aus.

Aber nimm es mir nicht übel, wenn ich virtuelle Ergüsse von Forenmitglieder nicht ernst nehmen kann, die die Leistung anderer schmälern wollen und selbst nichts erreicht haben.

Allein der Punkt, dass dir scheinbar nicht bewusst ist, dass die Foundation auch Projekte in Amerika unterstützt, u.a. Bildung für sozial benachteiligte Kinder ( aka Ghetto ) zeigt mir, dass ich mit dir über diesen Punkt nicht diskutieren brauche.



> Nein. Es geht primär nicht um Spenden um Projekte. Es geht um Politik. Wer sich im eigenen Land wehrt, angemessene Steuern zu zahlen, der ist imo ein Heuchler, egal wie viel er an anderer Stelle spendet. Wer in einem Land, in dem Millionen Menschen in Ghettos und sprichwörtlich von der Hand im Mund leben, Milliarden verdient und nichts gegen diese Ungleichheit tut, ja sich noch gegen eine faire Beteiligung über Steuern und Abgaben wehrt, ist ein Heuchler.


... quasi Amerika first? Schöne nationale Denkweise. Ggf. auf die Idee gekommen, dass es Menschen in Ländern wie Afrika ggf. *noch schlechter* gehen könnte?



> Spenden an die dritte Welt können die fehlende systematische Solidarität mit den eigenen Mitbürgern nicht ausgleichen, auch wenn es das Gewissen der feinen Herrschaft beruhigen mag. Aber klar, Gates spendet auch im amerikanischen Wahlkampf. Machen ja alle Milliardäre so. Warum auch ein kaputtes System öffentlichkeitswirksam bekämpfen, wenn man es auch einfach unterstützen kann?


Was ist das denn jetzt für ein Käse? Es ging hier um die Arbeit der Foundation und die Projekte, die unterstützt werden. Auch hier ist Lobbyarbeit notwendig und auch sinnvoll ... wo ist da jetzt dein Problem? 



> Um es noch mal auf den Punkt zu bringen: Was Bill Gates und den ganzen anderen reichen angeblichen Philanthropen fehlt, ist eine systematische Solidarität und soziale Ausrichtung. Daran haben sie natürlich kein Interesse, schon gar nicht in der eigenen Gesellschaft, weil ihr eigener Reichtum zu großen Teilen auf dem Fortbestehen von Ungerechtigkeiten und Ungleichgewichten besteht. Sie haben nur ein Interesse an punktuellen Unterstützungen, die natürlich gleichzeitig auch noch bei der Öffentlichkeit gut ankommen, weil sie sehr bildlich und sehr leicht verständlich sind - und über deren Einsatz sie natürlich höchstpersönlich bestimmen können.


Also eine Stiftung mit über 40 Mrd. arbeitet nicht nur punktuell oder, so wie du es hier unterstellst, PR wirksam. Ich glaube sowas hat Gates nicht mehr nötig. 

Aber selbst wenn das alles zutreffen sollte, was du hier schreibst: wayne? Fakt ist, dass er mit seinem Geld Projekte unterstützt. Fakt ist, dass andere Personen mit viel Geld keine Dinge unterstützen.

Jetzt muss man nicht sonderlich gebildet sein um zu erkennen, dass "wenig" Hilfe deutlich besser ist als keine Hilfe.

Aber wahrscheinlich siehst du das anders ... 



> Reichtum zurück geben an die Gesellschaft? Zurück an staatliche Institutionen? Fällt ihnen nicht im Traum ein. Dabei kommt ihnen natürlich nicht in den Sinn, dass ein solidarisches Gesellschaftssystem mit nur punktueller und freiwilliger Zuwendungen von reichen Gönnern nicht tragfähig ist. Oder es kommt ihnen in den Sinn, aber es ist ihnen schlicht egal. Es betrifft sie ja nicht direkt. Sie können sich all das, was den Mitmenschen fehlt, einfach kaufen.


Dann rechne doch mal bitte aus, wieviel Geld er an jeden bedürften Empfänger auszahlen könnte, wenn er das Geld verteilt. Natürlich weltweit. 



> Sorry, aber Leuten wie Gates fehlt imo jegliches echte Verständnis von Solidarität und sozialer Verantwortung. Die sind so abgehoben vom Rest der Gesellschaft, dass sie gar keine Ahnung mehr davon haben. Sie leben in ihren Palästen, weitab von allen sozialen Problemen und sehen sich als die großen Philanthropen, während sie eigentlich Teil des Problems sind. Daher kann ich über die angebliche soziale Ader eines Bill Gates nur müde lächeln, sorry.


... und ich kann bei solch einer weltfremden Sicht der Dinge nur meinen Kopf schütteln.

Im Leben selbst nichts erreicht, komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit deinem Master of Science ... und will hier rumtönen, wie jemand sein Geld zu verteilen hat. 



> Übrigens (augenscheinlich ist dir das nicht bewusst gewesen) geht es mir nicht primär um die Lokalität von Projekten bzw. Spenden.


... dir ist augenscheinlich nicht bekannt, dass auch US Bürger gefördert und unterstützt werden.

Aber auch hier finde ich deinen Vorwurf wirklich bizarr: jeder soll(te) mit seinem Geld machen, was er möchte ... und wenn jemand *internationale* Projekte fördert, dann seh ich da kein Problem drin. Oder kritisierst du auch dt. Hilfsorganisationen und Vereine, die sich in Afrika und anderen Ländern betätigen? 

Ich versteh deine Kritik hier wirklich absolut nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... so sieht's aus.


Traurig.



> Aber nimm es mir nicht übel, wenn ich virtuelle Ergüsse von Forenmitglieder nicht ernst nehmen kann, die die Leistung anderer schmälern wollen und selbst nichts erreicht haben.


a) Du hast keine Ahnung, was ich im Leben erreicht habe.
b) Ich habe mit keinem Wort "geschmälert", was Gates im Leben erreicht hat. Eigentlich habe ich über seine Arbeit bei MS gar kein Wort verloren...
c) Wenn du andere nicht ernst nimmst, warum schreibst du dann überhaupt? Macht wenig Sinn.

Also doch, ich nehme dir das übel.



> Allein der Punkt, dass dir scheinbar nicht bewusst ist, dass die Foundation auch Projekte in Amerika unterstützt, u.a. Bildung für sozial benachteiligte Kinder ( aka Ghetto ) zeigt mir, dass ich mit dir über diesen Punkt nicht diskutieren brauche.


Scheinbar doch, da du den Unterschied zwischen punktuell (und freiwillig) vs. systematisch (und obligatorisch) nicht verstehen willst oder kannst.



> ... quasi Amerika first? Schöne nationale Denkweise. Ggf. auf die Idee gekommen, dass es Menschen in Ländern wie Afrika ggf. *noch schlechter* gehen könnte?


Darüber kann man in der Tat diskutieren, aber ich bin persönlich der Meinung, dass man immer erst mal versuchen sollte, in seiner unmittelbaren Umgebung für bessere Verhältnisse zu sorgen - zumal der eigene (wirtschaftliche) Erfolg maßgeblich auf den Rahmenbedingungen dieser Umgebung beruht. Das heißt nicht, dass man sich darauf beschränken muss. Man darf imo auch gerne weiter punktuell die Entwicklungshilfe in Afrika unterstützen - solange man daheim seinen systematischen Beitrag für eine faire, gerechte und soziale Gesellschaft leistet. Übrigens halte ich es gerade für heuchlerisch und überheblich, wenn man behauptet, man könne globale Probleme lösen, wenn man die gleichen Probleme nicht mal "daheim" in den Griff bekommt. Außerdem kann imo langfristig nur ein systematischer Ansatz zu nachhaltigen Verbesserungen führen. Punktuelle Eingriffe sind da teilweise zwar hilfreich, aber ohne Überführung in einen systematischen Ansatz eben nicht nachhaltig. Daher sind auch so viele (finanziellen) Entwicklungshilfemaßnahmen zum Scheitern verurteilt...

Vielleicht sollte man an der Stelle auch mal kurz darüber nachdenken, wem man seinen Reichtum überhaupt zu verdanken hat. Sicherlich auch der eigenen Leistung, aber darüber hinaus den eigenen Mitarbeitern, den eigenen Kunden, der eigenen Gesellschaft mitsamt ihren Institutionen und Rahmenbedinungen, die den eigenen Aufstieg und Reichtum überhaupt erst ermöglicht haben. Von daher ist es imo nur natürlich, wenn man eben dieser Gesellschaft diesen systematischen Vorteil, den man genießt, mit gleicher Münze zurückzahlt.



> Was ist das denn jetzt für ein Käse? Es ging hier um die Arbeit der Foundation und die Projekte, die unterstützt werden. Auch hier ist Lobbyarbeit notwendig und auch sinnvoll ... wo ist da jetzt dein Problem?


Aha, du weißt also jetzt schon besser als ich selbst, worum es mir ging? Gut zu wissen. Gegen Lobbyarbeit habe ich nichts. Finanzielle Unterstützung von Politikern ist imo aber Korruption und geht über Lobbyarbeit weit hinaus.



> Also eine Stiftung mit über 40 Mrd. arbeitet nicht nur punktuell oder, so wie du es hier unterstellst, PR wirksam. Ich glaube sowas hat Gates nicht mehr nötig.


Natürlich arbeitet sie punktuell. Da sie keiner staatlichen oder quasistaatlichen Institution unterworfen ist, unterstützt sie nur das, was Gates selbst als förderungswürdig und sinnvoll betrachtet. Hast du schon mal gehört, dass Gates sich für Straßenbau in Amerika enga 



> Aber selbst wenn das alles zutreffen sollte, was du hier schreibst: wayne? Fakt ist, dass er mit seinem Geld Projekte unterstützt. Fakt ist, dass andere Personen mit viel Geld keine Dinge unterstützen.


Wayne? Mich, sorry. Nur weil dich das nicht juckt, muss ja nicht jeder so denken. Und die Argumentation mit der Relativität hinkt gewaltig. Denn damit kann man praktisch alles rechtfertigen. Ist a automatisch gut, nur weil a besser als b ist? Wohl kaum. A ist sicherlich besser als b, aber deshalb noch lange gut bzw. über jeder Kritik.



> Jetzt muss man nicht sonderlich gebildet sein um zu erkennen, dass "wenig" Hilfe deutlich besser ist als keine Hilfe.


Das bestreitet wer? Das war nie Inhalt meiner Ausführungen.



> Aber wahrscheinlich siehst du das anders ...


Nein.



> Dann rechne doch mal bitte aus, wieviel Geld er an jeden bedürften Empfänger auszahlen könnte, wenn er das Geld verteilt. Natürlich weltweit.


Weshalb? Das hat nichts mit dem zu tun, was ich geschrieben habe, aber mal überhaupt gar nichts.



> ... und ich kann bei solch einer weltfremden Sicht der Dinge nur meinen Kopf schütteln.


Jaja, es ist schon weltfremd, wenn man hofft, dass Leute sich solidarisch mit der eigenen Gesellschaft zeigen und ihren fairen Anteil bezahlen. Soweit sind wir also schon gekommen, dass wir eine echte solidarische und soziale Gesellschaft pauschal als weltfremd betiteln. Ich finde es traurig, dass es scheinbar wirklich immer mehr Leute gibt, die die neoliberale Gehirnwäsche derart verinnerlicht haben, dass sie gar nicht mehr den Unterschied zwischen systematischer Solidarität und Almosen erkennen. Und ja, vielleicht kann man nicht alles ändern. Aber man es zumindest versuchen und dafür einstehen. Und dafür werde ich mich sicherlich nicht entschuldigen.



> Im Leben selbst nichts erreicht, komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit deinem Master of Science ... und will hier rumtönen, wie jemand sein Geld zu verteilen hat.


Wow, just wow. Wenn einem die sachlichen Argumente ausgehen, dann probiert man es halt auf der persönlichen Ebene, oder wie?  

Übrigens auch ziemlich traurig, dass du es scheinbar ausschließlich am finanziellen Erfolg festmachst, ob jemand im Leben "was erreicht" hat. Noch mal, du hast keine Ahnung, wer ich bin und was ich im Leben schon gemacht oder erreicht habe. Alles, was du von mir kennst, ist ein Abschluss und vielleicht noch mein grobes Alter und meinen Wohnort. Mehr nicht. Wenn du schon auf diesem armseligen Niveau argumentieren willst, dann solltest du wenigstens mehr Munition haben. 

Außerdem braucht man für die Aufstellung logischer Argumente keinen wirtschaftlichen Erfolg, sondern schlicht seinen Verstand. Für moralische/ethische Argumente benötigt man darüber hinaus noch ein Gewissen und einen gewissen Respekt vor dem menschlichen Wesen. Geld braucht man dafür aber eigentlich nicht. 



> ... dir ist augenscheinlich nicht bekannt, dass auch US Bürger gefördert und unterstützt werden.


Daran ist gar nichts augenscheinlich, weil diese Unterstellung schlicht falsch ist. Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, dass Gates auch Projekte in den USA fördert. Ich fordere aber systematische Solidarität von ihm, nicht punktuelle.



> Aber auch hier finde ich deinen Vorwurf wirklich bizarr: jeder soll(te) mit seinem Geld machen, was er möchte ... und wenn jemand *internationale* Projekte fördert, dann seh ich da kein Problem drin. Oder kritisierst du auch dt. Hilfsorganisationen und Vereine, die sich in Afrika und anderen Ländern betätigen?


Erst mal müssten wir klären, was wir unter "seinem Geld" wirklich verstehen. Wenn jemand in einem Land, in dem viele Millionen Menschen unter der Armutsgrenze leben, Milliardär werden kann, dann läuft schon mal was komplett schief. Wenn dieser Mensch es dann auch noch schafft, ein Minimum an Steuern zu bezahlen, dann läuft noch mehr schief. Ein echter Philanthrop würde sich zum einen fragen, warum er nicht mehr Steuern zahlt und damit systematisch die eigene Gesellschaft stützt. Und gleichzeitig würde er sich fragen, warum er so viel verdient, während seine Mitarbeiter gleichzeitig so viel weniger verdienen. Aber wie gesagt, das sind systematische Erwägungen, die erfordern, dass man das eigene System, in dem man lebt, in Frage stellt und eben von Anfang an darauf verzichtet, überhaupt so viel Geld zu verdienen. Mein Problem ist also nicht im Geringsten, dass Gates Geld spendet. Mein Problem ist, dass er überhaupt so viel Geld hat und dass er davon nicht mehr an die Gesellschaft und an diejenigen, die an der Schaffung seines Reichtums beteiligt waren, zurückgezahlt hat. Das verstehe ich unter systematischer Solidarität. Das ist echte soziale Verantwortung.

Und noch mal, es geht nicht um die Lokalität und es geht prinzipiell auch nicht um das Spenden an sich. Es geht um systematische Solidarität (Steuern, Abgaben, Gehälter an Mitarbeiter) vs. punktuelle Förderung (Spenden etc).



> Ich versteh deine Kritik hier wirklich absolut nicht.


Das sieht man. Aber du versuchst es ja auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Traurig.


Absolut.



> a) Du hast keine Ahnung, was ich im Leben erreicht habe.


... stimmt, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das nicht unbedingt viel und/oder bedeutend ist. 



> b) Ich habe mit keinem Wort "geschmälert", was Gates im Leben erreicht hat. Eigentlich habe ich über seine Arbeit beI MS gar kein Wort verloren...


Ich habe geschmälert geschrieben, aber, wie kommst du bitte darauf, dass ich das im Kontext mit MS gemeint haben könnte? Wir sprachen über die Foundation und die damit verbundenen Leistungen.

Da du Bill Gates als Heuchler betitelt hast, bin ich der Meinung, dass du seine Leistungen im Bereich des sozialen Engagements schmälerst. 



> Also doch, ich nehme dir das übel.


Geschenkt. Als ob mich das interessieren würde ... 



> Scheinbar doch, da du den Unterschied zwischen punktuell und freiwillig und systematisch und obligatorisch nicht verstehen willst oder kannst.


Scheinbar bist du nicht in der Lage zu verstehen, dass man als gemeinnützige Organisation, die sich mehr oder minder mit privaten Mitteln finanziert, nur auf punktuelle Unterstützungen konzentrieren kann. Du kannst selbst als Bill Gates kein Land wie die USA verändern. Allein beim Versuch würden zig Mrd. verbrannt werden, die an anderer Stelle, so sehe ich das, besser aufgehoben sind.



> Darüber kann man in der Tat diskutieren, aber ich bin persönlich der Meinung, dass man immer erst mal versuchen sollte, in seiner unmittelbaren Umgebung für bessere Verhältnisse zu sorgen. Das heißt nicht, dass man sich darauf beschränken muss. Man darf imo auch gerne weiter die Entwicklungshilfe in Afrika unterstützen - solange man daheim seinen systematischen Beitrag für eine faire, gerechte und soziale Gesellschaft leistet.






> Vielleicht sollte man an der Stelle auch mal kurz darüber nachdenken, wem man seinen Reichtum überhaupt zu verdanken hat. Sicherlich auch der eigenen Leistung, aber darüber hinaus den eigenen Mitarbeitern, den eigenen Kunden, der eigenen Gesellschaft mitsamt ihren Institutionen und Rahmenbedinungen, die den eigenen Aufstieg und Reichtum überhaupt erst ermöglicht haben. Von daher ist es imo nur natürlich, wenn man eben dieser Gesellschaft diesen systematischen Vorteil, den man genießt, mit gleicher Münze zurückzahlt.


Wie gesagt, so sprechen Leute, die selbst nichts erreicht haben bzw. nicht wissen wie es ist, ein eigenes Unternehmen zu gründen, aufzubauen und zu führen. 



> Wow, just wow. Wenn einem die sachlichen Argumente ausgehen, dann probiert man es halt auf der persönlichen Ebene, oder wie? Armselig.


Nun wisch dir doch mal die Pipi aus den Augen ...



> Übrigens auch ziemlich traurig, dass du es scheinbar ausschließlich am finanziellen Erfolg festmachst, ob jemand im Leben "was erreicht" hat. Noch mal, du hast keine Ahnung, wer ich bin und was ich im Leben schon gemacht oder erreicht habe. Alles, was du von mir kennst, ist ein Abschluss und vielleicht noch mein grobes Alter und meinen Wohnort. Mehr nicht. Wenn du schon auf diesem armseligen Niveau argumentieren willst, dann solltest du wenigstens mehr Munition haben.


... ich will mich an dieser Stelle nicht wiederholen, aber man merkt an Äußerungen sehr schnell, wer was in welcher Form geleistet und erreicht hat.

Übrigens, wo steht etwas von finanziellen Erfolg? 



> Daran ist gar nichts augenscheinlich, weil diese Unterstellung schlicht falsch ist. Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, dass Gates auch Projekte in den USA fördert. Ich fordere aber systematische Solidarität von ihm, nicht punktuelle.


Dann mach doch mal einen Vorschlag, wie und was er deiner Meinung nach machen müsste ... das würde mich jetzt wirklich mal interessieren.



> Erst mal müssten wir klären, was wir unter "seinem Geld" wirklich verstehen. Wenn jemand in einem Land, in dem viele Millionen Menschen unter der Armutsgrenze leben, Milliardär werden kann, dann läuft schon mal was komplett schief.


... das erklärt warum Die Linke die einzig wählbare Partei für dich ist. 



> Und noch mal, es geht nicht um die Lokalität und es geht prinzipiell auch nicht um das Spenden an sich. Es geht um systematische Solidarität (Steuern, Abgaben, Gehälter an Mitarbeiter) vs. punktuelle Förderung (Spenden etc).


Dir ist durchaus bekannt, dass gerade unter Gates die AN fürstlich be- und entlohnt wurden? 



> Das sieht man. Aber du versuchst es ja auch nicht wirklich.


Ach, das würde ich so nicht einmal sagen wollen ... aber es fällt mir halt schwer, so ein ideologisches Beblubber ernst zu nehmen und vor allem zu verstehen.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... stimmt, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das nicht unbedingt viel und/oder bedeutend ist.


Du hast Argumente, ich bin beeindruckt...



> Ich habe geschmälert geschrieben, aber, wie kommst du bitte darauf, dass ich das im Kontext mit MS gemeint haben könnte? Wir sprachen über die Foundation und die damit verbundenen Leistungen.


Nein, ich sprach über viel mehr als nur die Foundation. Aber das willst du ja partout nicht erkennen. Es ist übrigens keine große Leistung, Geld zu spenden, wenn man davon im Überfluss hat. Nur meine Meinung.



> Da du Bill Gates als Heuchler betitelt hast, bin ich der Meinung, dass du seine Leistungen im Bereich des sozialen Engagements schmälerst.


Eben das ist nicht der Fall. Der Heuchler entsteht hier durch die Inkonsequent. Das soziale Engagement ist gut (das habe ich übrigens nie angezweifelt, auch wenn du mir das hier ständig unterstellst), aber es ist eben nicht konsequent. Es ist nur eine punktuelle Förderung, die sich Gates leicht und locker leisten kann, während er systematische Punkte, die das Leben von vielen Menschen nachhaltig und dauerhaft verbessern würde und die sich auch nicht nur auf seine Person und sein Geld beschränken, völlig außen vor lässt. Seine Spenden haben schlicht die Natur von Almosen. Das ist nicht schlecht, aber imo auch keine Lobpreisung wert. Es ist ja auch nicht so, als würde Gates jetzt deswegen am Hungertuch nagen. Er lebt ganz gut mit seiner Philanthropie und wahrscheinlich denkt auch noch tatsächlich, dass er ein wahrer Menschenfreund ist. Ich sehe das eben ein bisschen anders.



> Geschenkt. Als ob mich das interessieren würde ...


Aha, sehr nett. So diskutierst du also mit anderen Menschen, indem du dich null für sie und ihre Ansichten interessierst. Eigentlich sollte in an der Stelle die Diskussion abbrechen, weil du offenbar nicht in der Lage ist, grundlegenden Anstand und Respekt aufzubringen für die Menschen, mit denen zu diskutierst. Und das ist wirklich armselig.



> Scheinbar bist du nicht in der Lage zu verstehen, dass man als gemeinnützige Organisation, die sich mehr oder minder mit privaten Mitteln finanziert, nur auf punktuelle Unterstützungen konzentrieren kann. Du kannst selbst als Bill Gates kein Land wie die USA verändern. Allein beim Versuch würden zig Mrd. verbrannt werden, die an anderer Stelle, so sehe ich das, besser aufgehoben sind.


Das verstehe ich sehr gut, ich teile nur nicht deinen Kulturpessimismus. Wenn alle so denken würden wie du, dann wären wir heute immer noch im finsteren Mittelalter und unter der Fuchtel unserer Feudalherren, ohne persönlichen Rechte oder Freiheiten. Es bedarf gerade Menschen wie Bill Gates, die Geld und damit Macht haben, um systematische Defizite zum Besseren zu verändern. Wer soll es denn sonst machen? Das Prekariat? Die Arbeitslosen? Der liebe Gott?



>


Ist natürlich auch ein Argument, Respekt.



> Wie gesagt, so sprechen Leute, die selbst nichts erreicht haben bzw. nicht wissen wie es ist, ein eigenes Unternehmen zu gründen, aufzubauen und zu führen.


Aha, und warum? Höre doch mal bitte mit diesen herablassenden persönlichen Angriffen auf und beschränke dich auf sachliche Argumente, wenn du in einer Diskussion ernst genommen werden willst.



> Nun wisch dir doch mal die Pipi aus den Augen ...


Noch so ein tolles Argument.



> ... ich will mich an dieser Stelle nicht wiederholen, aber man merkt an Äußerungen sehr schnell, wer was in welcher Form geleistet und erreicht hat.


Noch mehr Argumente...



> Übrigens, wo steht etwas von finanziellen Erfolg?


Das war zugegebenermaßen eine Annahme. Welchen Erfolg meinst du denn genau?



> Dann mach doch mal einen Vorschlag, wie und was er deiner Meinung nach machen müsste ... das würde mich jetzt wirklich mal interessieren.


Tatsächlich? Weiter oben hast du noch geschrieben, dass es dich nicht die Bohne interessiert, was ich denke. Aber gut, seis drum. Konkrete Vorschläge (obwohl ich die schon genannt habe)? Der erste und wichtigste Punkt wäre zunächst mal das tatsächliche Bezahlen von angemessenen Steuersätzen, also nicht nur auf dem Papier, sondern auch in der Realität. Der nächste Punkt wäre der politische Einsatz für mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit, z.B. für freie Bildung, für soziale Sicherungssystems wie eine allgemeine Krankenversicherung, für einen Mindestlohn (oder besser noch: relative Gehaltsquoten), für das Stopfen von Steuerschlupflöchern usw. Es gibt viele Beispiele für systematische Defizite und viele Möglichkeiten, dagegen anzugehen. Man muss nur das eigene Ego hinten anstellen und bereit sein tatsächlich für etwas (und andere) zu kämpfen.



> ... das erklärt warum Die Linke die einzig wählbare Partei für dich ist.


Auch das trägt viel zur Diskussion bei. Wahnsinn, wie viele sachliche Argumente du hast...



> Dir ist durchaus bekannt, dass gerade unter Gates die AN fürstlich be- und entlohnt wurden?


Na klar, die Führungsspitzen und herausragende Mitarbeiter. Ob er die Putzfrau in den Geschäftsräumen wohl ebenso fürstlich entlohnt hat? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln. Schon gar nicht in relativen Maßstäben. Wenn doch, dann nehme ich alles zurück. Vielleicht wohnt ja Gates Ex-Putzfrau inzwischen in Beverly Hills in einer Millionenvilla...



> Ach, das würde ich so nicht einmal sagen wollen ... aber es fällt mir halt schwer, so ein ideologisches Beblubber ernst zu nehmen und vor allem zu verstehen.


Ideologisch weshalb genau? Woraus soll denn genau meine Ideologie bestehen? In welcher Aussage von mir hier siehst du genau welche Ideologie? Ok, ich glaube, dass eine solidarische und soziale Gesellschaft möglich und anstrebenswert ist, das ist wahr. Wenn das meine Ideologie sein soll, dann kann ich dem zustimmen.

Es hilft übrigens nichts, wenn du das, was andere sagen, permanent herablassend und pauschalisiert verurteilst, ohne konkreten Bezug und ohne eigene Argumente. Das zeigt imo nur deine Unfähigkeit oder fehlende Bereitschaft, dich ernsthaft mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. Dann frage ich mich allerdings erneut, warum du hier überhaupt schreibst...


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du hast Argumente, ich bin beeindruckt...


Wo bitte war das ein Argument? Es war eine Annahme ...



> Nein, ich sprach über viel mehr als nur die Foundation. Aber das willst du ja partout nicht erkennen. Es ist übrigens keine große Leistung, Geld zu spenden, wenn man davon im Überfluss hat. Nur meine Meinung.


Stimmt, keine große Leistung ... darum machen es ja auch so viele. Überhaupt, soviel Geld aus seinem Privatvermögen der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung zu stellen, keine große Leistung. Ganz im Gegenteil, Heuchler!!11



> Eben das ist nicht der Fall. Der Heuchler entsteht hier durch die Inkonsequent. Das soziale Engagement ist gut (das habe ich übrigens nie angezweifelt, auch wenn du mir das hier ständig unterstellst), aber es ist eben nicht konsequent. Es ist nur eine punktuelle Förderung, die sich Gates leicht und locker leisten kann, während er systematische Punkte, die das Leben von vielen Menschen nachhaltig und dauerhaft verbessern würde und die sich auch nicht nur auf seine Person und sein Geld beschränken, völlig außen vor lässt. Seine Spenden haben schlicht die Natur von Almosen. Das ist nicht schlecht, aber imo auch keine Lobpreisung wert. Es ist ja auch nicht so, als würde Gates jetzt deswegen am Hungertuch nagen. Er lebt ganz gut mit seiner Philanthropie und wahrscheinlich denkt auch noch tatsächlich, dass er ein wahrer Menschenfreund ist. Ich sehe das eben ein bisschen anders.


Du scheinst das wirklich ernst zu meinen ... oder?

Bevor du gleich wieder feuchte Augen bekommst, einigen wir uns darauf: ich hab diesbzgl. eine komplett andere Meinung.



> Aha, sehr nett. So diskutierst du also mit anderen Menschen, indem du dich null für sie und ihre Ansichten interessierst. Eigentlich sollte in an der Stelle die Diskussion abbrechen, weil du offenbar nicht in der Lage ist, grundlegenden Anstand und Respekt aufzubringen für die Menschen, mit denen zu diskutierst. Und das ist wirklich armselig.


Moment. Deine Ansichten, so verquer sie auch sein möchten, interessieren mich ja (mehr oder weniger), sonst würde ich sicherlich nicht meine Zeit im Büro opfern. Die Person dahinter interessiert mich aber herzlich wenig, schlussendlich ist das hier ein mehr oder weniger anonymes Forum, wo man seine Meinungen austauscht. 

D.h. ob du nun Texte von mir übel nimmst ... *das* interessiert mich wirklich herzlich wenig.



> Ist natürlich auch ein Argument, Respekt.


Seit wann ist das ein Argument?



> Aha, und warum? Höre doch mal bitte mit diesen herablassenden persönlichen Angriffen auf und beschränke dich auf sachliche Argumente, wenn du in einer Diskussion ernst genommen werden willst.


Also ... hier musste ich breit grinsen.

Warum sollte ich *dich* in dieser Argumentation ernst nehmen? Kommentare wie "Ach, 30 Mrd. Dollar ... Peanuts!" zeugen davon, dass du nicht weißt was es bedeutet, soviel Geld zu erwirtschaften. Das du dich nun persönlich angegriffen fühlst, geschenkt. Aber wie soll ich jemand ernst nehmen, der mir erzählen möchte, ein Unternehmen zu führen *und Gewinn* zu erwirtschaften wäre lächerlich einfach und nicht der Rede wert?!

Extra für dich: lächerlich einfach und nicht der Rede wert ist süffisant und überspitzt formuliert. Nicht das du dich wieder an der Wortwahl hochziehst.



> Noch so ein tolles Argument.
> Noch mehr Argumente...


Vllt. solltest du nochmal nachschauen was Argumente sind ...



> Das war zugegebenermaßen eine Annahme. Welchen Erfolg meinst du denn genau?


Etwas mehr zutun und mehr zu bewegen als in einem PC Spiele Forum seine, für mich komische, Meinung zu verbreiten.



> Tatsächlich? Weiter oben hast du noch geschrieben, dass es dich nicht die Bohne interessiert, was ich denke. Aber gut, seis drum. Konkrete Vorschläge (obwohl ich die schon genannt habe)? Der erste und wichtigste Punkt wäre zunächst mal das tatsächliche Bezahlen von angemessenen Steuersätzen, also nicht nur auf dem Papier, sondern auch in der Realität. Der nächste Punkt wäre der politische Einsatz für mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit, z.B. für freie Bildung, für soziale Sicherungssystems wie eine allgemeine Krankenversicherung, für einen Mindestlohn (oder besser noch: relative Gehaltsquoten), für das Stopfen von Steuerschlupflöchern usw. Es gibt viele Beispiele für systematische Defizite und viele Möglichkeiten, dagegen anzugehen. Man muss nur das eigene Ego hinten anstellen und bereit sein tatsächlich für etwas (und amdere) zu kämpfen.


Wo steht das bitte, das mich deine Meinung nicht die Bohne interessiert? Lesen und verstehen. Ich habe geschrieben, es interessiert mich nicht, wenn du mir meine Äußerungen übel nimmst. Das hat aber mal absolut nichts mit dem Inhalt zutun.

Verwundert mich jetzt doch ein wenig, dass du das nicht gleich verstanden hast. 

Aber zum Inhalt, dir ist bewusst, dass Amerika bereits vor Deutschland einen Mindestlohn per Gesetz definiert hat? Dir ist bewusst, dass Bill Gates "Obamacare" befürwortet hat, aber natürlich als ehemaliger Unternehmer auf die Kosten hingewiesen hat?

Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Personen wie dir, die in der Theorie Dinge einfordern, die an sich richtig sind, aber in der Praxis schwer bis unmöglich umzusetzen sind.



> Auch das trägt viel zur Diskussion bei. Wahnsinn, wie viele sachliche Argumente du hast...


... grandios, oder?

Manchmal bin ich selbst überrascht! 

Aber von meiner Genialität abgesehen, du willst mir doch jetzt nicht erklären, dass deine Äußerungen nicht noch weiter gehen als das politische Programm der Linken und du an anderer Stelle deine politische Überzeugung kundgetan hast.



> Na klar, die Führungsspitzen und herausragende Mitarbeiter. Ob er die Putzfrau in den Geschäftsräumen wohl ebenso fürstlich entlohnt hat? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln. Schon gar nicht in relativen Maßstäben. Wenn doch, dann nehme ich alles zurück. Vielleicht wohnt ja Gates Ex-Putzfrau inzwischen in Beverly Hills in einer Millionenvilla...


Witzig das du von relativen Maßstäben sprichst ... aber für mich zum Verständnis, warum sollte eine Putzfrau eine Villa in Beverly Hills haben? 



> Ideologisch weshalb genau? Woraus soll denn genau meine Ideologie bestehen? In welcher Aussage von mir hier siehst du genau welche Ideologie? Ok, ich glaube, dass eine solidarische und soziale Gesellschaft möglich und anstrebenswert ist, das ist wahr. Wenn das meine Ideologie sein soll, dann kann ich dem zustimmen.


Ideologisch darum, weil es fernab jeder Realität ist, was du hier von dir gibst ... darum. 



> Es hilft übrigens nichts, wenn du das, was andere sagen, permanent herablassend und pauschalisiert verurteilst, ohne konkreten Bezug und ohne eigene Argumente. Das zeigt imo nur deine Unfähigkeit oder fehlende Bereitschaft, dich ernsthaft mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. Dann frage ich mich allerdings erneut, warum du hier überhaupt schreibst...


... ach, Mausi, was ich mich bei deinen Beiträgen immer frage ...  

Aber ich würde dir dahingehend recht geben, dass wir die Diskussion an dieser Stelle beenden und wir uns darauf einigen, dass wir wohl beide auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen.


----------



## Batze (4. Juli 2016)

Über die Bill&Melinda Foundation. KLICK
Von wegen zum Wohl der armen armen Menschen. Ein Knallhartes Geschäft ist das was dort abgeht, zum Wohle der riesigen US Konzerne, versteckt unter dem Mantel der Hilfsbereitschaft. Heuchelei ist da noch ein sehr humanes Wort für.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt, keine große Leistung ... darum machen es ja auch so viele. Überhaupt, soviel Geld aus seinem Privatvermögen der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung zu stellen, keine große Leistung. Ganz im Gegenteil, Heuchler!!11


Es spenden in der Tat sehr viele Leute Geld, sehr viele Leute sogar, die deutlich weniger haben als Herr Gates. Wenn wir schon nur das Spenden an sich vergleichen (über den systematischen Ansatz willst du ja scheinbar nicht sprechen, warum auch immer), dann ehre ich eher den "Arbeiter", der von seinem knappen Monatslohn noch mal ein paar Euro für wohltätige Zwecke abdrückt als einen Bill Gates, der trotz all seiner Spenden immer noch in Saus und Braus leben kann, fernab der Sorgen der 99,9% der Restbevölkerung dieser Erde.

Und nur weil die meisten reichen Leute Arschlöcher sind, die noch asozialer sind als Gates, muss ich ihn noch lange nicht lobpreisen. Aber ja, ich weiß, im Land der Blinden ist der Einäugige König... 



> Du scheinst das wirklich ernst zu meinen ... oder?


Ja. Sonst würde ich es ja wohl kaum schreiben.



> Bevor du gleich wieder feuchte Augen bekommst, einigen wir uns darauf: ich hab diesbzgl. eine komplett andere Meinung.


Nein. Schon gar nicht, wenn du das nicht ohne herablassenden Seitenhieb sagen kannst.



> Moment. Deine Ansichten, so verquer sie auch sein möchten, interessieren mich ja (mehr oder weniger), sonst würde ich sicherlich nicht meine Zeit im Büro opfern. Die Person dahinter interessiert mich aber herzlich wenig, schlussendlich ist das hier ein mehr oder weniger anonymes Forum, wo man seine Meinungen austauscht.


Du tauschst überhaupt keine Meinung aus, du machst dich fast ausschließlich über meine Meinung lustig. Kleiner Unterschied.



> D.h. ob du nun Texte von mir übel nimmst ... *das* interessiert mich wirklich herzlich wenig.


Wie gesagt, sehr nett. So viel zum Respekt vor seinen Gesprächspartnern.



> Seit wann ist das ein Argument?


Schon mal von Ironie gehört?



> Also ... hier musste ich breit grinsen.


Schön für dich. Immerhin einer, der Spaß hat.



> Warum sollte ich *dich* in dieser Argumentation ernst nehmen? Kommentare wie "Ach, 30 Mrd. Dollar ... Peanuts!" zeugen davon, dass du nicht weißt was es bedeutet, soviel Geld zu erwirtschaften


Aber du weißt das, nehme ich an?

Und dass ich einen Kommentar abgegeben haben soll, in dem "Ach, 30 Mrd. Dollar .... Peanuts!" steht, wäre mir jetzt auch neu (weder pauschal noch in diesem speziellen Kontext). Da muss ich wohl meinen eigenen Beitrag überlesen haben...



> Das du dich nun persönlich angegriffen fühlst, geschenkt. Aber wie soll ich jemand ernst nehmen, der mir erzählen möchte, ein Unternehmen zu führen *und Gewinn* zu erwirtschaften wäre lächerlich einfach und nicht der Rede wert?!


Gar nicht. Nur frage ich mich, warum du das hier aufbringst, weil ich das nie behauptet habe. Ein weitere Unterstellung deinerseits, ohne Hand und Fuß. Ich bin echt auf das Zitat gespannt, das belegen soll, dass ich sowas gesagt hätte...



> Extra für dich: lächerlich einfach und nicht der Rede wert ist süffisant und überspitzt formuliert. Nicht das du dich wieder an der Wortwahl hochziehst.


Einmal ist es lustig, zweimal ist es nervig, und wenn man es mehr als zweimal in einem Post macht ist es nur noch herablassend, sorry. Und wenn du ganz ehrlich bist, geht es dir auch nicht um einen ernsthaften Meinungsaustausch (sonst würdest du ganz anders schreiben), sondern vor allem darum, meine Ansichten ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. Das mag zwar ein lustiger Zeitvertreib für dich persönlich sein, aber der Diskussion hier bringt es überhaupt nichts.



> Vllt. solltest du nochmal nachschauen was Argumente sind ...


Vlt. solltest du mal nachschauen, was Ironie ist... 



> Etwas mehr zutun und mehr zu bewegen als in einem PC Spiele Forum seine, für mich komische, Meinung zu verbreiten.


Aha, also so wie du das machst? Oh,warte mal, Glashaus...



> Wo steht das bitte, das mich deine Meinung nicht die Bohne interessiert? Lesen und verstehen. Ich habe geschrieben, es interessiert mich nicht, wenn du mir meine Äußerungen übel nimmst. Das hat aber mal absolut nichts mit dem Inhalt zutun.
> 
> Verwundert mich jetzt doch ein wenig, dass du das nicht gleich verstanden hast.


Ich hab das sehr wohl verstanden, ich wollte deine süffisanten Kommentare nur ebenso süffisant ins Leere leiten...



> Aber zum Inhalt, dir ist bewusst, dass Amerika bereits vor Deutschland einen Mindestlohn per Gesetz definiert hat? Dir ist bewusst, dass Bill Gates "Obamacare" befürwortet hat, aber natürlich als ehemaliger Unternehmer auf die Kosten hingewiesen hat?


Wo hab ich denn behauptet, dass in Deutschland pauschal alles besser ist als in den USA? Und dass jemand etwas befürwortet, heißt noch lange nicht, dass er sich aktiv dafür einsetzt.



> Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Personen wie dir, die in der Theorie Dinge einfordern, die an sich richtig sind, aber in der Praxis schwer bis unmöglich umzusetzen sind.


Das ist nur solange unmöglich, wie es nicht genug Leute gibt, die es einfordern. Aber schön, dass du immerhin erkennst, dass es richtig ist. Aber pass auf, dass dich der komische linke Virus nicht ganz befällt... 



> Aber von meiner Genialität abgesehen, du willst mir doch jetzt nicht erklären, dass deine Äußerungen nicht noch weiter gehen als das politische Programm der Linken und du an anderer Stelle deine politische Überzeugung kundgetan hast.


Ich kenne das Programm der Linken überhaupt nicht im Wortlaut, aber es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es eine große Schnittmenge mit meinen Überzeugungen gibt. Ich wüsste allerdings nicht, was das zum Thema beitragen sollte, außer vielleicht, dass meine Aussagen wieder pauschal verurteilen willst, ohne auf die konkreten Punkte einzugehen...



> Witzig das du von relativen Maßstäben sprichst ... aber für mich zum Verständnis, warum sollte eine Putzfrau eine Villa in Beverly Hills haben?


Warum nicht, wenn der Chef Milliardär ist?



> Ideologisch darum, weil es fernab jeder Realität ist, was du hier von dir gibst ... darum.


Wieder keine Argumente... 

Im Mittelalter hätte man die moderne Welt samt ihrer Rechte und Freiheiten übrigens auch für völlig weltfremd bewertet. Und trotzdem sind wir heute da, wo wir sind...



> ... ach, Mausi, was ich mich bei deinen Beiträgen immer frage ...


Ich habe dich hier in keinem einzigen Post herablassend behandelt oder persönlich angegriffen. Ich habe höchstens deinen "süffisanten" Tonfall aufgegriffen, aber erst, nachdem du damit angefangen hast. Also fass dich mal an die eigene Nase und scroll noch mal etwas zurück, dann fällt dir vielleicht auch auf, wer mit diesem Unsinn angefangen hat... 



> Aber ich würde dir dahingehend recht geben, dass wir die Diskussion an dieser Stelle beenden und wir uns darauf einigen, dass wir wohl beide auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen.


Welchen Nenner? Du hast ja scheinbar mindestens die Hälfte von dem, was ich gesagt habe, überhaupt nicht verstanden und bisher außer "Das ist alles weltfremd!" auch keine eigene Aussage gemacht bzw. bist nicht auf das eingegangen, was ich geschrieben habe. Übrigens hätte der eine Satz auch gereicht, weil in deinen Posts nicht mehr als dieser eine Satz an Substanz enthalten ist - und der ist schon ziemlich dünn. Der Rest war nur "deine Position ist lächerlich" in Endlosschleife. Auf der Grundlage kann man überhaupt keinen gemeinsamen Nenner finden, ja nicht mal wirklich diskutieren. Aber ja, beenden wir das, bringen tut es ja doch nichts. 



Batze schrieb:


> Über die Bill&Melinda Foundation. KLICK
> Von wegen zum Wohl der armen armen Menschen. Ein Knallhartes Geschäft ist das was dort abgeht, zum Wohle der riesigen US Konzerne, versteckt unter dem Mantel der Hilfsbereitschaft. Heuchelei ist da noch ein sehr humanes Wort für.


Du versiffter grün-linker Gutmensch, du! 

Bleib weg mit deinen weltfremden Ansichten und versaue hier nicht Rabowkes Traum von der perfekten kapitalistischen Welt.


----------



## Batze (4. Juli 2016)

Also darfst ja alles zu mir sagen, also fast alles, aber grün-linker Gutmensch geht entschieden zu weit.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> [...]Warum nicht, wenn der Chef Milliardär ist?[...]
> Eigentlich wollte ich auf deine Beiträge nicht mehr eingehen ...
> 
> Aber bitte, bitte!, erklär mir, warum die Putzfrau von einem Milliardär auch Millionen besitzen muss, was ein Haus in bester Lage in LA impliziert.
> ...


Genau ... da du in jedem dritten Satz schreibst, dass ich deine gehaltvollen und wahrlich intelligenten Aussagen nicht verstanden hätte. 

Auch wenn du es mir nicht glauben magst, ich habe sie sehr wohl verstanden. Ich mein, unter uns, wir sprechen hier nicht von 'rocket science' und ich kann mir das Programm von Frau Wagenknecht durchlesen, dann erkenne ich 98% Übereinstimmung bei deinem Geschreibsel.

Aber auch das, geschenkt.

Der Punkt ist einfach der, das ich in deinen Beiträgen einfach nur viel theoretisches 'blabla' lese, was, zugegeben, sicherlich Bestand hat. Aber allein das Beispiel mit der Putzfrau ist so weltfremd und dümmlich, dass ich darüber wirklich nur schmunzeln kann. Das ist aus dem Grund dämlich, und hier ziehe ich wieder meine "Ich hab ein Unternehmen mit mehr als 20 Angestellten und du hast nichts!"-Karte: die Arbeit, der Druck, die Entbehrung, die ich für die Gründung und Entwicklung meines Unternehmens tagtäglich erlebe, mich um den Fortbestand meines Unternehmens und meiner Angestellten kümmern muss, dürfte auf einem komplett anderen Level liegen, als das, was eine Putzfrau macht ... und ich bin kein Milliardär. 

Anders gesagt, meine Mitarbeiter werden, wie ich finde, gut versorgt, haben einen gesicherten Job mit div. Annehmlichkeiten, aber warum zur Hölle sollen meine Mitarbeiter auch Millionäre sein?!

Bitte! Erklär es mir ...


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Genau ... da du in jedem dritten Satz schreibst, dass ich deine gehaltvollen und wahrlich intelligenten Aussagen nicht verstanden hätte.
> 
> Auch wenn du es mir nicht glauben magst, ich habe sie sehr wohl verstanden. Ich mein, unter uns, wir sprechen hier nicht von 'rocket science' und ich kann mir das Programm von Frau Wagenknecht durchlesen, dann erkenne ich 98% Übereinstimmung bei deinem Geschreibsel.


Dass ich dir das nicht glaube, liegt einfach daran, dass du nicht auf das eingehst was ich schreibe und mir stattdessen irgendwelche anderen Sachen unterstellst, die ich nie geschrieben habe. Also entweder hab ich mich dann zu undeutlich ausgedrückt (was durchaus sein mag), oder du hast es von dir aus schlicht nicht verstanden - oder du willst es einfach nicht verstehen bzw. nicht darüber sprechen. So oder so, entziehst du dich der Diskussion, indem du meine Aussagen einfach pauschal lächerlich machen willst. Wenn du meine Aussagen alle verstanden hast, umso besser. Dann solltest du sie aber auch korrekt widergeben, ohne Unterstellungen und ohne Cherry-Picking. Aber das weiß du ja bestimmt auch selbst... 



> Der Punkt ist einfach der, das ich in deinen Beiträgen einfach nur viel theoretisches 'blabla' lese, was, zugegeben, sicherlich Bestand hat.


Das kam aber bisher nicht so rüber...



> Aber allein das Beispiel mit der Putzfrau ist so weltfremd und dümmlich, dass ich darüber wirklich nur schmunzeln kann.


Dir ist schon klar, dass das auch überspitzt formuliert war? 



> Das ist aus dem Grund dämlich, und hier ziehe ich wieder meine "Ich hab ein Unternehmen mit mehr als 20 Angestellten und du hast nichts!"-Karte: die Arbeit, der Druck, die Entbehrung, die ich für die Gründung und Entwicklung meines Unternehmens tagtäglich erlebe, mich um den Fortbestand meines Unternehmens und meiner Angestellten kümmern muss, dürfte auf einem komplett anderen Level liegen, als das, was eine Putzfrau macht ... und ich bin kein Milliardär.


Warum habe ich nur das Gefühl, dass du dich immer irgendwie persönlich angegriffen fühlst, wenn irgendjemand einen Unternehmer für etwas kritisiert, was erst mal überhaupt nichts mit dir zu tun hat? Und warum habe ich das Gefühl, dass du dann gleich patzig wirst? 



> Anders gesagt, meine Mitarbeiter werden, wie ich finde, gut versorgt, haben einen gesicherten Job mit div. Annehmlichkeiten, aber warum zur Hölle sollen meine Mitarbeiter auch Millionäre sein?!
> 
> Bitte! Erklär es mir ...


Ich bin kein sozialistischer Gleichmacher, der meint, dass alle genau dasselbe verdienen müssten, unabhängig von Leistung oder Ausbildung. Ich bin aber sehr wohl der Meinung, dass wir als Gesellschaft Grenzen setzen sollten, wie viel jemand verdienen relativ im Vergleich zu anderen verdienen "darf". Es gibt kein natürliches Anrecht auf unbegrenzten Reichtum. Und ja, das steht im krassen Widerspruch zum Kapitalismus und das ist mir voll bewusst. Ich setze persönlichen Eigentums und persönliche Bereicherung nicht als höchstes Gut einer Gesellschaft fest, sondern Solidarität, Gerechtigkeit und Verantwortung. Natürlich ist auch Freiheit ein hohes Gut, ein sehr hohes Gut sogar, allerdings bedarf viel Freiheit auch viel Verantwortung und Freiheit ist nur solange zu gewähren, wie es die Freiheit und die Lebensumstände von anderen (auch in aggregierter Form) nicht beeinträchtigt. Wenn also die Freiheit, Milliarden zu verdienen, die Gesellschaft verschlechtert, dann muss man diese Freiheit imo einschränken, sei es durch Steuern oder durch relative Einkommensquoten oder durch ein anderes Mittel. 

Um zum (überspitzten) Beispiel zurück zu kommen: Wenn der Chef Milliarden verdient, die Putzfrau aber nur Mindestlohn, dann ist das imo weder solidarisch, noch gerecht, noch verantwortlich. Die relative Ungleichverteilung der Löhne schränkt die Freiheit der Putzfrau - und in aggregierter Form die Freiheit der Gesellschaft insgesamt - erheblich ein, weshalb die Freiheit des Chefs unbegrenzte Reichtümer anzuhäufen effektiv reduziert werden müsste - oder das Einkommen der Putzfrau auf eine Basis gestellt werden, die gesellschaftlich gerecht und verantwortlich ist. Diese relative Basis zu finden ist natürlich keine leichte Aufgabe, aber genau das ist es, was mit jeder staatlichen Umverteilung versucht wird. Dass Umverteilung IMO nicht funktioniert in seiner aktuellen Form sieht man ja leicht daran, dass manche Milliarden zur Verfügung haben und andere trotz Vollzeitjob am Existenzminimum herumkratzen. Das solltest eigentlich auch du als Unternehmer einsehen, zumindest wäre es schön. Aber ja, ich will deine Freiheit als Unternehmer einschränken, weil ich eben der Meinung bin, dass die Selbstkontrolle nicht funktioniert - und bei großen Unternehmen prinzipiell ohne staatliche Eingriffe auch gar nicht funktionieren kann.

Erklär mir doch du mal bitte, warum wir es als Gesellschaft überhaupt zulassen sollten, dass ein einzelner Milliarden verdient, während andere kaum von ihrem Einkommen leben können. Und nein, das Argument der Leistung lasse ich nicht gelten. Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Gleichmacher und ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass man nicht jede Arbeit und jedes Leistungsniveau identisch bezahlen sollte (das fehlende Anreizsystem war ja nicht umsonst einer der Hauptgründe, warum der Kommunismus bisher noch immer gescheitert ist). Aber das heißt im Umkehrschluss auch nicht, dass wir der Ungleichverteilung von Einkommen keine Grenzen setzen könnten - und sollten - wenn es im Interesse der Allgemeinheit ist. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ein Bill Gates auch (rein plakativ gesagt) mit 100 Millionen Vermögen gut leben könnte - weshalb wir ihm zugestehen sollten, dass er 80 Milliarden besitzt, will mir aber nicht ganz einleuchten. Wie gesagt, es gibt kein natürliches Anrecht auf derartigen Reichtum.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (4. Juli 2016)

Der Punkt ist einfach der, das ich in deinen Beiträgen einfach nur viel theoretisches 'blabla' lese, was, zugegeben, sicherlich Bestand hat. Aber allein das Beispiel mit der Putzfrau ist so weltfremd und dümmlich, dass ich darüber wirklich nur schmunzeln kann.

*Das ist aus dem Grund dämlich, und hier ziehe ich wieder meine "Ich hab ein Unternehmen mit mehr als 20 Angestellten und du hast nichts!"

*Herr Rabauke !!! Kommt mal von deinen Hohen Ross runter . Ich Habe ein Unternehmen mit bla bla so so viel und er hat nichts . Nicht nur das du ein Super Klugscheißer Mensch bist . Das merkt man an deinen Post das du immer das letze Wort habe musst . Ist schon echt eine sehr nervige Angewohnheit . Viel schlimmer ist aber diese Aussage ich habe du hast nichts . Wenn du so deine Angestellten behandelst wie du hier Sprüche klopfst , wünsche ich dir das du Pleite gehst . Damit die Mitarbeiter in einem besseren Umfeld Geld verdienen . Das hat was mit Würde zu tun .  Scholdarr spar dir das , mit ihm zu diskutieren . Da kannst besser mit Schimpansen unterhalten der hat mehr Verständnis für Meinung als möchte gern Firma Typ der so viel Zeit hat um ​21.213 Beiträge zu verfassen . Seine Mitarbeiter Schuften und er spielt hier denn Neun mal Klugen, der alles besser weiß als jeder hier im Forum .


----------



## McDrake (4. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Lebensumstände von Gates mögen, allein wg. der Uni, förderlich gewesen sein ... trotzdem hat er MS gegründet und groß gemacht. Schau dir Steve Jobs an, völlig ohne Unterstützung der Eltern hat er eine der reichsten Firmen gegründet und aufgebaut.
> 
> Arrogant ist sicherlich Betrachtungsweise ... wenn ich mir eine Nacht in Hotels für 400 EUR leisten kann, das ohne nachzudenken buchen kann und darüber erzählen kann, kann der Mindestlohnbezieher das ggf. nicht und schon gar nicht nachvollziehen. Hört er mich dann reden, denkt er sicherlich, Gott ist der Typ arrogant.
> 
> ...



Das hat in meinen Augen eben NICHTS mit Wahrnehmung zu tun.
Oder wenn, dann mit fehlender. Und zwar von der "reichen" Seite.
Warum muss man das denn sagen, bzw erzählen?
Was ist der Grund dafür?

Ich find eher, dass jene Leute demütiger sein sollten.
Denn es gibt sehr viele Leute, welche sehr viel und hart arbeiten und sich sowas nicht leisten können.
Dass die dann bei einer solchen Aussage nicht so viel Freude haben könnten, sollte dann schon klar sein.
Und wenn einem das nicht (mehr?) bewusst ist, dann gehts schon eher in Richtung Arroganz/Hochmut.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> [...]Warum muss man das denn sagen, bzw erzählen? Was ist der Grund dafür?[...]


Man kann sich aber auch anstellen ... wenn ich in einer Runde erzähle, dass ich am Wochenende mit meiner Frau in der Bleiche war, dann weiß man *, dass hier die Nacht min. 350 EUR kostet.

* natürlich der, der die Bleiche kennt und in Berlin / Brandenburg kennen ziemlich viele dieses Hotel.



> Ich find eher, dass jene Leute demütiger sein sollten.


Weil? Warum sollte jemand, der (viel) Geld *verdient*, demütiger sein?!

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Man sollte nicht protzen, d.h. seine 50.000 EUR Uhr immer schön sichtbar tragen und jedem ins Gesicht drücken, aber warum sollte man nicht erzählen, wo man im Urlaub war?

Am Anfang hab ich den Kollegen auch nicht erzählt, wo ich meinen Urlaub verbracht habe, eben weil ich Angst vor dem Neidfaktor hatte, aber mittlerweile ... ich bin der erste der in der Kanzlei sitzt, ich bin der letzte der geht.

Also ganz ehrlich, warum sollte ich, als Beispiel, demütiger sein, wenn das Unternehmen, was von mir gegründet und geführt wird, erfolgreich ist? 



> Denn es gibt sehr viele Leute, welche sehr viel und hart arbeiten und sich sowas nicht leisten können.


... und?

Nehmen wir wieder die Putzfrau als Beispiel, die arbeitet sicherlich auch viel und vor allem hart. Das ändert doch aber nichts an meiner Betrachtungsweise.



> Dass die dann bei einer solchen Aussage nicht so viel Freude haben könnten, sollte dann schon klar sein.


Nein. Ein guter Freund von mir leitet jetzt ein Unternehmen mit über 2.000 Angestellten, er hat praktisch keine Freizeit mehr, arbeitet die Nächte durch ... d.h. ich möchte mit ihm nicht tauschen. Schlussendlich kann er sich aber etwas mehr leisten, u.a. ein SL300 und div. ältere Porsche.

D.h. ich sehe, was er dafür leisten muss, was er dafür aufbringen muss ... und habe sicherlich kein Neid auf seinen Erfolg. Ich gönne es ihm.

Das Prinzip Neid habe ich übrigens noch nie verstanden ... wenn ich etwas haben möchte, was ich mir nicht leisten kann, muss ich eben mehr investieren. Sei es Zeit in der Freizeit für Weiterbildungen, besseren Schulabschluss, Studium [...].

Von nichts kommt nichts ... so dämlich der Spruch ist, aber so wurde ich damals erzogen. Meine PCs, mein erstes Auto ... all das musste ich mir selbst kaufen, obwohl sich das meine Eltern hätten locker leisten können. Früher hab ich das nicht verstanden, jetzt bin ich meinen Eltern für diese Erziehung dankbar.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> *[...]
> 
> *


Dir ist durchaus bewusst, warum der Spruch hier in " " steht? 




> Anzahl Beiträge!!11


Ggf. solltest du dir mal anschauen, wann ich meine Beiträge verfasst habe ... dir wäre dann sicherlich aufgefallen, dass ich seit Jahren deutlich weniger hier aktiv bin, eben weil ich mich vor einigen Jahren selbstständig gemacht habe.

Aber hey, wem erzähl ich das!


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Juli 2016)

Hm, ist hier gerade Reichen-Bashing angesagt? Oh, wie gut, dass ich arm bin...bettelarm...ein bettelarmer, ausgebeuteter Malocher!

Ääähhh...nieder mit den gierigen Kapitalistenschweinen! Auf sie mit Gebrüll!

*leisepfeifendwiederausdemThreadschleich*


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Juli 2016)

Heidewewitzka, was'n hier los?

Ich kann mir kein Hotelzimmer für 350€ leisten, zumindest nicht bei einem zweiwöchigen Urlaub. Ich leite halt kein Unternehmen. Dennoch denke ich, dass ich was im Leben erreicht habe und dass auch meine Tätigkeit wichtig für einige Menschen ist/war. 

Das nur nebenbei bemerkt, da es zwischendurch so klang, als müsse man Angestellte haben und eine Firma leiten, um was im Leben erreicht zu haben. [emoji6]


----------



## McDrake (5. Juli 2016)

Das stimmt doch gar nicht, zunindest von meiner Seite her.
 Alles was Rab schreibt, stimmt.
Es ändert aber nix daran, dass AUCH die äusseren Unstände stimmen müssen, dass man erfolgreich sein kann.

Hätte Rab zehn Jahre seine demente Mutter als einziger Verwandter betreuen müssen, wäre sein Leben wohl anders verlaufen.
In welchem Umfeld man aufwächst, kann man nicht bestimmen.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2016)

"erfolg" hängt von so vielen faktoren (nicht zuletzt auch glück) ab, eigeninitiative/ fleiß/ehrgeiz alleine reichen in den meisten fällen nicht.
außerdem definiert jedermann "erfolg" anders.

aber das sind beides eigentlich ziemliche binsenweisheiten.
trotzdem wollte ich sie mal in den raum werfen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (5. Juli 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Heidewewitzka, was'n hier los?
> 
> Ich kann mir kein Hotelzimmer für 350€ leisten, zumindest nicht bei einem zweiwöchigen Urlaub. Ich leite halt kein Unternehmen. Dennoch denke ich, dass ich was im Leben erreicht habe und dass auch meine Tätigkeit wichtig für einige Menschen ist/war.
> 
> Das nur nebenbei bemerkt, da es zwischendurch so klang, als müsse man Angestellte haben und eine Firma leiten, um was im Leben erreicht zu haben. [emoji6]



Klang für mich auch so, ich musste irgendwie sofort an den Spot hier aus den 90ern denken 
https://youtu.be/U0MU-2_MuUE?t=10


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Heidewewitzka, was'n hier los?


Keine Ahnung ...



> Ich kann mir kein Hotelzimmer für 350€ leisten, zumindest nicht bei einem zweiwöchigen Urlaub. Ich leite halt kein Unternehmen. Dennoch denke ich, dass ich was im Leben erreicht habe und dass auch meine Tätigkeit wichtig für einige Menschen ist/war.


... aber genau darum geht es mMn nicht.

Jede Tätigkeit ist wichtig, sei es nun Krankenpflege, sei es die Reinigungsfrau [...]. Auch das Beispiel von McDrake, wenn jemand seine demente Mutter 10 Jahre pflegt, dann ist das eine gehörige Leistung, die einen riesen Respekt verdient.

Nur leite ich aus diesen hervorragenden Beispielen und der wichtigen Arbeit jetzt kein *Recht* ab, und genau das tut Scholdarr, dass diese Leute gleichgestellt werden sollen mit, wieder als Beispiel, einem Unternehmer, der die Verantwortung für 20 Personen trägt und damit ein ungleich höheres Risiko hat bzw. Druck verspürt. 

Schmälert nicht die Leistung vom pflegenden Sohn und hier sehe ich in der Tat den Gesetzgeber in der Pflicht, solche Personen zu unterstützen. Ich könnte mir ein ähnliches Modell wie bei Müttern und Vätern vorstellen, wo bis zu drei Jahre durch den Bund in die Rentenkasse eingezahlt werden. Als Grundlage hierfür wird das durchschnittliche Einkommen in Deutschland, d.h. zur Zeit 2.600 EUR / brutto, herangezogen.

Find ich super ... nur würde ich jetzt z.B. 10.000 EUR / brutto als unpassend empfinden.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> außerdem definiert jedermann "erfolg" anders.



Das ist richtig. Ich z. B, habe Geld noch nie als ausschlaggebenden Faktor für "Erfolg" angesehen. Klar, Geld ist ein "Hygienefaktor", zu wenig ist schlecht, aber zuviel bedeutet nicht unbedingt einen echten "Mehrwert" - zumindest für mich, insbesondere, wenn dieses "Mehr" gleichzeitig mit einem Verlust von Freizeit, gestörter Work/Life-Balance, etc., einhergehen würde. 

Ich definiere "Erfolg im Leben" mit "persönlicher Zufriedenheit" und dazu zählt eben eine Menge mehr als nur Geldvermögen.
Trotzdem bin ich froh, dass ich nicht unbedingt jeden Euro zweimal umdrehen muss.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nur leite ich aus diesen hervorragenden Beispielen und der wichtigen Arbeit jetzt kein *Recht* ab, und genau das tut Scholdarr, dass diese Leute gleichgestellt werden sollen mit, wieder als Beispiel, einem Unternehmer, der die Verantwortung für 20 Personen trägt und damit ein ungleich höheres Risiko hat bzw. Druck verspürt.



In der Hinsicht würde ich dir zustimmen. 
Die Entscheidungen, die unsere Geschäftsführung täglich treffen muss, um ein derartiges Unternehmen in diesen Zeiten am Laufen zu halten, möchte ich nicht treffen müssen. 
Auch die Sorgen oder den Arbeitsaufwand eines Selbstständigen, muss ich nicht tragen und bin froh deswegen. 

Vielleicht sind das auch zwei verschiedene Dinge. 

Die Arbeit, die die "kleinen" Leute an der Basis leisten, damit ein Unternehmen rund läuft, darf auch nicht unter Wert verkauft werden und jeder Unternehmer sollte froh sein, wenn er engagierte Angestellte hat, denn ohne die ist seine Firma wohl auch nicht konkurrenzfähig. 
Deswegen würde ich Betrieben einen Vorwurf machen, die ihre Angestellten zB unterhalb des üblichen Niveaus der Branche bezahlen oä. 

Das ist aber unabhängig von Unternehmer, der für alles haftet und Verantwortung für diese Mitarbeitet trägt und deren Arbeitsplatz erhält. 

Abgesehen davon sind mir tatsächlich Leute ein wenig zuwider, die nichts für ihr Vermögen getan haben, aber so tun als ob und das auch zeigen.


----------



## Batze (5. Juli 2016)

Kann es sein das einige Posts hier in typisch Deutsche Tugenden des Neids abtriften?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Kann es sein das einige Posts hier in typisch Deutsche Tugenden des Neids abtriften?



Da du nicht weiter ausführst, auf welche Posts du dich beziehst, antworte ich mal, falls das auch auf den letzten Abschnitt meines vorherigen Beitrags bezogen ist: nö.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2016)

Also Neid sehe ich in diesem Thread auch nicht, eher die Forderung nach gerechter Entlohnung (Nyx) und überzogenen Vorstellungen (Scholdarr).


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nur leite ich aus diesen hervorragenden Beispielen und der wichtigen Arbeit jetzt kein *Recht* ab, und genau das tut Scholdarr, dass diese Leute gleichgestellt werden sollen mit, wieder als Beispiel, einem Unternehmer, der die Verantwortung für 20 Personen trägt und damit ein ungleich höheres Risiko hat bzw. Druck verspürt.


Das tut der Scholdarr überhaupt nicht...



Rabowke schrieb:


> Also Neid sehe ich in diesem Thread auch nicht, eher die Forderung nach gerechter Entlohnung (Nyx) und überzogenen Vorstellungen (Scholdarr).


Und Egozentrismus (Rabowke)


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und Egozentrismus (Rabowke)



An einem gewissen (gesunden) Egozentrismus ist doch nichts auszusetzen. 

Wie pflegte mein lieber Opa selig immer zu sagen: _"Wenn jeder an sich selbst denkt, ist an alle gedacht!"_


----------



## McDrake (5. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> An einem gewissen (gesunden) Egozentrismus ist doch nichts auszusetzen.
> 
> Wie pflegte mein lieber Opa selig immer zu sagen: _"Wenn jeder an sich selbst denkt, ist an alle gedacht!"_


Brot für Brüder, Fleisch für mich
[emoji14]


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> An einem gewissen (gesunden) Egozentrismus ist doch nichts auszusetzen.
> 
> Wie pflegte mein lieber Opa selig immer zu sagen: _"Wenn jeder an sich selbst denkt, ist an alle gedacht!"_


An einem gesunden Glauben an eine bessere Menschheit aber auch nicht... 

Außerdem halte ich Egozentrismus immer für doof. Im Prinzip bedeutet das, dass man nicht über den eigenen Tellerrand hinaus blickt. Was du meinst, ist doch eher ein ein reflektierter und moralischer, und damit gesunder Egoismus. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Weil? Warum sollte jemand, der (viel) Geld *verdient*, demütiger sein?!


Weil es das Richtige ist.

Die Welt hat nur einen limitierten Kuchen zu verteilen. Wenn man in einer derart glücklichen Position ist, dass man davon ein ziemlich großes Stück abbekommen hat, während es Millionen von Menschen gibt, die nie auch nur annähernd in der Lage sind, ein ähnlich großes Stück zu bekommen (übrigens unabhängig davon, wie sehr sie sich anstrengen), dann sollte man sich jeden Tag aufs Neue über sein unverschämtes Glück freuen und in der Tat demütig sein.

Es ist wirklich traurig, dass du scheinbar tatsächlich dem Irrglauben anhängst, dass es jeder vom Tellerwäscher zum Millionär schaffen könnte - und das auch noch eine verflixt gute Sache ist. Glaub mir, es gibt bessere Dinge im Leben als Reichtum, aber es ist schon schön, wenn man sich was kaufen kann und sich auch was gönnen kann. Niemand verbietet, das man darüber sprechen kann. Nur sollte man nie vergessen, dass man - egal wie viel man geleistet hat - immer noch wahnsinnig privilegiert ist und wahnsinnig viel Glück gehabt hat. Wenn du das nicht erkennst, dann tut es mir echt leid, aber dann solltest du echt mal deinen Horizont erweitern. Vielleicht solltest du dann mal die eigenen Kreise verlassen und neue Kreise kennen lernen. Es gibt nichts, was demütiger macht als das Leid, die Not, die Armut anderer Leute, die lange nicht so viel haben wie du, aber mindestens so viel geleistet haben (und nein, ich zähle mich nicht dazu)...


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Weil es das Richtige ist.


Sagst *du*.



> Die Welt hat nur einen limitierten Kuchen zu verteilen. Wenn man in einer derart glücklichen Position ist, dass man davon ein ziemlich großes Stück abbekommen hat, während es Millionen von Menschen gibt, die nie auch nur annähernd in der Lage sind, ein ähnlich großes Stück zu bekommen (übrigens unabhängig davon, wie sehr sie sich anstrengen), dann sollte man sich jeden Tag aufs Neue über sein unverschämtes Glück freuen und in der Tat demütig sein.




Ganz ehrlich? Glückliche Position? Unverschämtes Glück?

Irgendwie hast du merkwürdige Vorstellungen über Geld verdienen. Natürlich sollte es klar sein, dass ich nicht vom reichen Erben spreche, der in seinem Leben noch nie den Finger gerührt hat.

Ist dir eigentlich nicht bewusst, dass du mit solchen Äußerungen die Leistungen anderer schmälerst? Scheinbar nicht.



> Es ist wirklich traurig, dass du scheinbar tatsächlich dem Irrglauben anhängst, dass es jeder vom Tellerwäscher zum Millionär schaffen könnte - und das auch noch eine verflixt gute Sache ist.


Ich kenne einige Beispiele, wo es die betreffenden Personen (noch) nicht zum Millionär geschafft haben, aber einen sehr guten und für sie spannenden Job bekommen haben. Das hätte man aufgrund der Vorgeschichte, d.h. Elternhaus, Schulbildung, vor ~15-20 Jahren nicht für möglich gehalten.

Also ja, ich bin der Meinung, dass in Deutschland so gut wie jeder die Möglichkeit hat, aus seinem Leben etwas zu machen ... nur ist der Einsatz, der hierfür notwendig ist, für jeden unterschiedlich.



> Glaub mir, es gibt bessere Dinge im Leben als Reichtum, aber es ist schon schön, wenn man sich was kaufen kann und sich auch was gönnen kann. Niemand verbietet, das man darüber sprechen kann. Nur sollte man nie vergessen, dass man - egal wie viel man geleistet hat - immer noch wahnsinnig privilegiert ist und wahnsinnig viel Glück gehabt hat.


Natürlich gibt es bessere Dinge im Leben, zum Beispiel die Geburt meines Sohnes vor ein paar Wochen. Aber auch hier zeigt es sich, dass es nicht verkehrt ist, wenn man "nebenbei" etwas Geld verdient hat und seinem Sohn ggf. einen besseren Start ins Leben ermöglichen kann als bsp. Leute, die es nicht einsehen, 30-40 oder mehr Stunden die Woche arbeiten zu gehen.

Wenn diese Leute hier ihre Selbstbestimmung gefunden haben ... alles in Ordnung, aber dann soll man sich bitte nicht beschweren, wie schwer man es im Leben hat und das es anderen besser geht.



> Wenn du das nicht erkennst, dann tut es mir echt leid, aber dann solltest du echt mal deinen Horizont erweitern. Vielleicht solltest du dann mal die eigenen Kreise verlassen und neue Kreise kennen lernen. Es gibt nichts, was demütiger macht als das Leid, die Not, die Armut anderer Leute, die lange nicht so viel haben wie du, aber mindestens so viel geleistet haben (und nein, ich zähle mich nicht dazu)...


Danke für den Hinweis mit Horizont erweitern, aber ich denke, dass ich von der Welt und der damit verbundenen Armut, aber auch Reichtum, ggf. etwas mehr gesehen habe als es die meisten hier im Forum.

Bereits vor Jahren habe ich hier geschrieben, dass ich mich für bestimmte Einrichtungen in Berlin stark mache und diese unterstütze, d.h. zum einen mit finanziellen Mitteln, zum Teil mit Dienstleistungen.

D.h. ich bin mir sehr wohl bewusst, dass es mir besser geht, als dem Durchschnitt ... *aber*, und dagegen habe ich etwas, kann ich es nicht hören, wenn jemand die Leistung klein redet bzw. sich so hinstellt, als ob ja nichts dabei wäre und überhaupt, Glück wäre das einzige!!11. Ist es nicht und so reden nur Leute, die keine Ahnung davon haben.

Aber mich würde mal interessieren, was du so für die Allgemeinheit und sozial Schwachen in Deutschland machst?

Ich lese immer nur wie schlecht die "reichen Bonzen" sind, die Vorwürfe und Unterstellungen ... aber was richtig substanzielles hab ich von dir zu diesem Thema noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber mich würde mal interessieren, was du so für die Allgemeinheit und sozial Schwachen in Deutschland machst?
> 
> Ich lese immer nur wie schlecht die "reichen Bonzen" sind, die Vorwürfe und Unterstellungen ... aber was richtig substanzielles hab ich von dir zu diesem Thema noch nicht gelesen.



Was ich nie kapieren werde, warum soll man ein "schlechter" Mensch sein, nur weil man nicht bereit ist, seinen Wohlstand zu teilen?

Dieses Konzept einer etwaigen moralischen "Bringschuld", nur weil man evtl. etwas wohlhabender ist als andere, will mir nicht in den Kopf.

Ich bin *natürlich* für _*faire*_ Rahmenbedingungen, begrüße Mindestlöhne (nach meinem Dafürhalten sollten, ach was, müssten die sogar noch deutlich höher sein), fordere Steuerentlastungen für Geringverdiener (höhere Freibeträge) und habe auch generell kein Problem mit höheren Steuern für Besserverdienende, Kapitalerträge, etc. 

 - aber ich sehe wirklich nicht ein, warum ich als schlechter Mensch gelten soll bzw. könnte, nur weil ich wenig bis kein Interesse habe, "Almosen" an "Bedürftige" zu verteilen. 

Wie Du schon geschrieben hast, der überwiegende Teil wohlhabender Menschen ist deshalb wohlhabend, weil sie hart dafür gearbeitet haben. Sich dafür auch nur irgendwo rechtfertigen zu müssen, ist geradezu grotesk.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Irgendwie hast du merkwürdige Vorstellungen über Geld verdienen. Natürlich sollte es klar sein, dass ich nicht vom reichen Erben spreche, der in seinem Leben noch nie den Finger gerührt hat.
> 
> Ist dir eigentlich nicht bewusst, dass du mit solchen Äußerungen die Leistungen anderer schmälerst? Scheinbar nicht.


Das tue ich überhaupt nicht. Das bildest du dir nur ein. Dabei steht dir die Opferrolle gar nicht gut. 



> Also ja, ich bin der Meinung, dass in Deutschland so gut wie jeder die Möglichkeit hat, aus seinem Leben etwas zu machen ... nur ist der Einsatz, der hierfür notwendig ist, für jeden unterschiedlich.


Was soll das sein, "etwas aus seinem Leben zu machen"? Reden wir jetzt noch von Wohlstand (oder gar Reichtum)? Oder nur vom Überleben?

Weißt du, Pispers hat es mal auf den Punkt gebracht: "Jeder kann reich werden, aber eben nicht alle." Und das ist eine strukturelle Geschichte. Mal drüber nachdenken... 



> Danke für den Hinweis mit Horizont erweitern, aber ich denke, dass ich von der Welt und der damit verbundenen Armut, aber auch Reichtum, ggf. etwas mehr gesehen habe als es die meisten hier im Forum.


Vielleicht gesehen, aber auch verstanden? Ich habe meine Zweifel.



> Bereits vor Jahren habe ich hier geschrieben, dass ich mich für bestimmte Einrichtungen in Berlin stark mache und diese unterstütze, d.h. zum einen mit finanziellen Mitteln, zum Teil mit Dienstleistungen.


Na, und? Was hat das mit dem Thema? Es ging bei meinem Vorwurf explizit darum, die eigene Perspektive zu ändern. Das tust du hier nicht die Bohne. Ganz im Gegenteil, du  bestätigst mit dieser Antwort eher deinen Egozentrismus. Aber seis drum, ich kann deine Ansichten wahrscheinlich eh nicht ändern, die sind viel zu festgefahren.

Wenn du einen Klaps auf die Schulter haben willst für deine Spenden, bitte, kannst ihn haben.



> D.h. ich bin mir sehr wohl bewusst, dass es mir besser geht, als dem Durchschnitt ... *aber*, und dagegen habe ich etwas, kann ich es nicht hören, wenn jemand die Leistung klein redet bzw. sich so hinstellt, als ob ja nichts dabei wäre und überhaupt, Glück wäre das einzige!!11. Ist es nicht und so reden nur Leute, die keine Ahnung davon haben.


Kannst du eigentlich wenigsten EIN MAL bei der Wahrheit bleiben? Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass Glück das einzige wäre, was Erfolg definiert. Ich habe geschrieben, dass man TROTZ Leistung immer noch Glück hat, wenn man es zu Wohlstand schafft. Das sieht man schon alleine daran, dass es verdammt viele Leute gibt, die sich ähnlich anstrengen oder noch mehr, und es nicht schaffen (und wieder mal, nein, damit meine ich nicht mich). Und deswegen sollte man grundsätzlich demütig sein, wenn es man es zu Wohlstand geschafft hat. Ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer zu kapieren.

Dir sollte bewusst sein, dass du alle diejenigen verhöhnst, die es trotz Leistung nicht geschafft haben oder die trotz Leistung strukturell benachteiligt sind. Man muss schon ideologisch stark verblendet sein, wenn man ernsthaft der Meinung ist, dass Leistung alleine(!) definiert, wie viel Geld man verdient. Das hat mit der Realität aber nichts zu tun. Das wird übrigens noch deutlich, wenn man mal über Deutschland hinaus blickt. Da müssen wir auch gar nicht in die 3. Welt gehen, da reichen auch die USA (also Bill Gates Heimatland, um den Bogen auch mal zurück zum Thema zu spannen). Da kannst du noch so viel Leistung bringen wollen, aber wenn du aus einer scheiß Gegend kommt mit Banden etc., dann wirst du es wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen (auf legalem Wege) reich zu werden oder auch nur die nächsten fünf Jahre zu überleben. Leistung ist eben doch nicht alles. Es gehört immer Glück dazu (kannst es auch Schicksal nennen, ändert nichts). Und je höher du kommst, desto mehr Glück hast du, ganz unabhängig von der Leistung...



> Aber mich würde mal interessieren, was du so für die Allgemeinheit und sozial Schwachen in Deutschland machst?


Oh my...



> Ich lese immer nur wie schlecht die "reichen Bonzen" sind, die Vorwürfe und Unterstellungen ... aber was richtig substanzielles hab ich von dir zu diesem Thema noch nicht gelesen.


Du bist doch der König der Unterstellungen, mein Bester (und du würdest dich wahrscheinlich eher von einer Brücke stürzen, als nur einmal darauf einzugehen und das zuzugeben). Von "reichen Bonzen" habe ich übrigens (mal wieder) nie gesprochen, noch habe ich gesagt, dass jemand, der reich ist, per se "schlecht" wäre. Und von welcher Unterstellung meinerseits sprichst du? Ich habe darüber hinaus glaube ich ziemlich klar gemacht, wie man sich meiner Meinung verhalten sollte, wenn man deutlich mehr Geld hat als andere. Das hat mehr Substanz als alles, was bisher von dir kam...



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Was ich nie kapieren werde, warum soll man ein "schlechter" Mensch sein, nur weil man nicht bereit ist, seinen Wohlstand zu teilen?
> 
> Dieses Konzept einer etwaigen moralischen "Bringschuld", nur weil man evtl. etwas wohlhabender ist als andere, will mir nicht in den Kopf.


Es geht auch nicht darum, ob du "etwas wohlhabender" bist als andere. Es geht um Leute, die "wahnsinnig viel wohlhabender sind" als mindestens 95% der Restbevölkerung. Ich bin übrigens für eine Gesellschaft, die es gar nicht zulässt, dass ein einzelner unverschämt reich wird. Dann braucht es auch keine Bringschuld mehr. 



> Ich bin *natürlich* für _*faire*_ Rahmenbedingungen, begrüße Mindestlöhne (nach meinem Dafürhalten sollten, ach was, müssten die sogar noch deutlich höher sein), fordere Steuerentlastungen für Geringverdiener (höhere Freibeträge) und habe auch generell kein Problem mit höheren Steuern für Besserverdienende, Kapitalerträge, etc.


Darum geht es doch. Strukturelle Rahmenbedingungen, wie die Gesellschaft (nicht der einzelne) Reichtum verteilt. Das ist übrigens das Thema, dem sich Rabowke in der Diskussion mit mir immer konsequent verweigert hat...



> - aber ich sehe wirklich nicht ein, warum ich als schlechter Mensch gelten soll bzw. könnte, nur weil ich wenig bis kein Interesse habe, "Almosen" an "Bedürftige" zu verteilen.


Darum ging es ja auch überhaupt nie, ganz im Gegenteil. Almosen (=Spenden) habe ich ja als Heuchelei abgelehnt, wenn man nicht gleichzeitig für strukturelle Verbesserungen ist.



> Wie Du schon geschrieben hast, der überwiegende Teil wohlhabender Menschen ist deshalb wohlhabend, weil sie hart dafür gearbeitet haben. Sich dafür auch nur irgendwo rechtfertigen zu müssen, ist geradezu grotesk.


Leistung ist eben nicht der einzige Faktor, warum man wohlhabend wird. Es gibt Berufsfelder, da kannst du noch so viel Leistung bringen, und du wirst nie reich werden. Es ist lächerlich und wirklich grotesk, wenn man der Meinung ist, dass Kaufleute und Händler per se mehr Leistung bringen würden als andere Teile der Bevölkerung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch. Strukturelle Rahmenbedingungen, wie die Gesellschaft (nicht der einzelne) Reichtum verteilt. Das ist übrigens das Thema, dem sich Rabowke in der Diskussion mit mir immer konsequent verweigert hat...
> 
> Darum ging es ja auch überhaupt nie, ganz im Gegenteil. Almosen (=Spenden) habe ich ja als Heuchelei abgelehnt, wenn man nicht gleichzeitig für strukturelle Verbesserungen ist.



Kannst du für mich bitte noch einmal konkret ausführen, was du mit "struktureller Verbesserung" meinst?

So ganz kann ich diesen Punkt noch nicht erfassen. 

Wenn jemand spendet und diese Spende dazu genutzt wird, dass eine Schule gebaut, Unterrichtsmaterial gekauft und Lehrer eingestellt werden, so dass Kinder in benachteiligten Regionen besseren Zugang zu Bildung bekommen und mehr Chancen haben, einen Beruf zu erlernen, selbstständig zu sein und das wiederum an ihre Kinder weitergeben können...hat man dann nicht schon eine strukturelle Verbesserung erreicht?

Obwohl ich es vielleicht doch etwas verstehe. Du meinst dann, dass es gar keine Probleme mit der Bereitstellung der oben genannten Schule gäbe, wenn die Reichen nicht so reich wären, weil dann genug Geld da sei, ausreichend Schulen zu bauen?


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juli 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Kannst du für mich bitte noch einmal konkret ausführen, was du mit "struktureller Verbesserung" meinst?
> 
> So ganz kann ich diesen Punkt noch nicht erfassen.


Wesentliche Beispiele stehen eigentlich schon in Spassbremses Absatz (den, den ich in diesem Kontext zitiert habe).

Es geht prinzipiell darum, dass die Gesellschaft (in Form staatlicher Institutionen) bestimmt, wie das Volkseinkommen (also das aggregierte Einkommen aller Mitglieder der Gesellschaft) verteilt wird. Strukturell bzw. systematisch nutze ich vor allem als Abgrenzung zu persönlich bzw. punktuell.

Vielleicht hilft ein Beispiel, um das besser zu verstehen. Nehmen wir zur Vereinfachung an, Person X würde 1 Mio. € verdienen und es gäbe nur ein Land. Und dann unterscheiden wir zwei "plakative" Szenarien:

1) X zahlt 50% Steuern. Die Gesellschaft nutzt dieses Geld für alle gesellschaftlichen Aufgaben, die anfallen.

2) X zahlt keine Steuern. Aber dafür beschließt X, 50% seines Einkommens an bestimmte Projekte zu spenden.

In Szenario 1 bestimmt die Gesellschaft über die Verwendung der Gelder. Sie kommen einem breit gefächerten Aufgabenbereich zu, das die komplette Finanzierung eines Staatsgebietes abdeckt (inkl. Straßenbau, öffentliche Gesundheit, Bildung, Sicherheit, Naturschutz, Umverteilung bzw. soziale Absicherung usw usw). In Szenario 1 beteiligt sich Person X solidarisch und systematisch an strukturellen Verbesserungen. In Szenario 2 hingegen gibt Person X die gleiche Menge aus, bestimmt aber selbst, wo das Geld hinfließt (was übrigens der Vorliebe der Amis entspricht, die ihrem Staat grundsätzlich misstrauen). Bei einer Einzelperson mag man vielleicht noch sagen, ok, Freiheit > Zwang und X zahlt ja dasselbe. Wenn das aber alle so machen würden, dann wäre die Gefahr groß, dass eben keine systematische und strukturell tragfähige Finanzierung der Gesellschaft zustande kommt. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass es bestimmt viele Leute gibt, die deutlich weniger Geld spenden würden, als solidarisch bzw. gesellschaftlich wünschenswert wäre.

Männer wie Bill Gates nutzen meist zig Schlupflöcher, um möglichst wenig Abgaben an den Staat und damit die Gesellschaft entrichten zu müssen und sich ja nicht an der kollektiven und systematischen Finanzierung des Gemeinwesens zu beteiligen. Aber da sind natürlich nicht nur sie selbst dran schuld, sondern auch wir als Gesellschaft, weil wir das zulassen.



> Wenn jemand spendet und diese Spende dazu genutzt wird, dass eine Schule gebaut, Unterrichtsmaterial gekauft und Lehrer eingestellt werden, so dass Kinder in benachteiligten Regionen besseren Zugang zu Bildung bekommen und mehr Chancen haben, einen Beruf zu erlernen, selbstständig zu sein und das wiederum an ihre Kinder weitergeben können...hat man dann nicht schon eine strukturelle Verbesserung erreicht?


Natürlich kann das der Fall sein. Aber es geht eben darum, dass das eigentlich Aufgabe der Gesellschaft ist und nicht abhängig sein sollte von der Wohltägigkeit einiger reicher Gönner.



> Obwohl ich es vielleicht doch etwas verstehe. Du meinst dann, dass es gar keine Probleme mit der Bereitstellung der oben genannten Schule gäbe, wenn die Reichen nicht so reich wären, weil dann genug Geld da sei, ausreichend Schulen zu bauen?


Sehr richtig.


Übrigens ist das genau die Grenzlinie zwischen individualistischem Kapitalismus und Sozialismus. Sozialismus heißt im Prinzip nichts anderes, als dass die Gesellschaft insgesamt dafür sorgt, dass soziale Gerechtigkeit hergestellt wird. Im Kapitalismus wird diese Aufgabe hingegen einzelnen Individuen übertragen, von deren Wohlwollen der Rest der Gesellschaft abhängig ist. 

Edit: Vielleicht auch ganz lesenswert im Zusammenhang dieses Threats hier: https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/06/angus-deaton-do-we-need-to-rethink-the-robin-hood-principle


----------



## Batze (6. Juli 2016)

> 1) X zahlt 50% Steuern. Die Gesellschaft nutzt dieses Geld für alle gesellschaftlichen Aufgaben, die anfallen.


Schön wäre es ja wenn es so wäre, ist es aber nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Schön wäre es ja wenn es so wäre, ist es aber nicht.


Genau darum gehts ja. Genau darum.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das tue ich überhaupt nicht. Das bildest du dir nur ein. Dabei steht dir die Opferrolle gar nicht gut.


Mag sein, aber du scheinst deine eigene Zeilen, die du hier schreibst, nicht zu verstehen.

Vllt. solltest du dir deine eigenen Beispiele nochmal durchlesen, dann erkennst du vllt. selbst. Aber, ich vermute eher nicht. 



> Was soll das sein, "etwas aus seinem Leben zu machen"? Reden wir jetzt noch von Wohlstand (oder gar Reichtum)? Oder nur vom Überleben?
> Weißt du, Pispers hat es mal auf den Punkt gebracht: "Jeder kann reich werden, aber eben nicht alle." Und das ist eine strukturelle Geschichte. Mal drüber nachdenken...


Natürlich können wir jetzt anfangen über den Sinn des Lebens zu sprechen, ich denke nicht, dass ich jetzt genau definieren muss, was "etwas aus seinem Leben machen" bedeutet. 

Selbst dir sollte klar sein, dass "etwas aus seinem Leben machen" wohl nicht "nur Überleben" bedeutet, ich frag mich ganz ehrlich, warum du so einen Unsinn überhaupt erwähnst?

Für mich bedeutet "aus seinem Leben etwas machen", dass man ein gesichertes Einkommen hat, seine monatlichen Kosten bestreiten kann und am Ende sogar noch etwas übrig bleibt, um sich div. Annehmlichkeiten zu leisten.



> Vielleicht gesehen, aber auch verstanden? Ich habe meine Zweifel.


Ach Mausi ... weiter oben wirfst du mir, dass ich dich persönlich beleidigen würde und das dies eine Frechheit wäre, und nun das? Vllt. solltest du deinen hohen Maßstab mal an deine kleine Messlatte anlegen. 



> Na, und? Was hat das mit dem Thema? Es ging bei meinem Vorwurf explizit darum, die eigene Perspektive zu ändern. Das tust du hier nicht die Bohne. Ganz im Gegenteil, du  bestätigst mit dieser Antwort eher deinen Egozentrismus. Aber seis drum, ich kann deine Ansichten wahrscheinlich eh nicht ändern, die sind viel zu festgefahren.


Natürlich kannst du meine Ansichten nicht ändern, dafür sind diese auf Grund div. Faktoren zu verfestigt. 



> Wenn du einen Klaps auf die Schulter haben willst für deine Spenden, bitte, kannst ihn haben.


Lass stecken, nicht von dir. 



> Kannst du eigentlich wenigsten EIN MAL bei der Wahrheit bleiben? Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass Glück das einzige wäre, was Erfolg definiert. Ich habe geschrieben, dass man TROTZ Leistung immer noch Glück hat, wenn man es zu Wohlstand schafft.


Vllt. solltest du im 'rage'-Modus etwas objektiver bleiben, wo habe ich dir denn vorgeworfen, dass du geschrieben hast, dass Glück das einzige wäre? 

Aufgrund der verwendeten Satzzeichen hätte dir bewusst sein müssen, dass !!1 ein Zeichen für Übertreibung / Überspitzung ist. Im Normalfall versuche ich diese Dinge mit " " zu kennzeichnen, aber auch das hast du nicht verstanden, wie du weiter unten eindrucksvoll zur Schau gestellt hast.



> Das sieht man schon alleine daran, dass es verdammt viele Leute gibt, die sich ähnlich anstrengen oder noch mehr, und es nicht schaffen (und wieder mal, nein, damit meine ich nicht mich). Und deswegen sollte man grundsätzlich demütig sein, wenn es man es zu Wohlstand geschafft hat. Ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer zu kapieren.


Das ist dann schwer zu kapieren, wenn man seinen Lebensweg revue passieren lässt und dann merkt, dass man seinen Wohlstand eben nicht durch Glück, sondern durch harte Arbeit und Entbehrung erreicht hat. Wenn man im Lotto gewinnt, gut, kann man demütig sein ... aber nicht wenn man 30-40 Jahre gearbeitet hat um dann am Ende sich seinen Lebensabend so zu gestalten, wie man selbst möchte.

Alles ... nur nicht demütig.



> Dir sollte bewusst sein, dass du alle diejenigen verhöhnst, die es trotz Leistung nicht geschafft haben oder die trotz Leistung strukturell benachteiligt sind.


Dann sollte dir bewusst sein, dass du die Leistung all jener schmälerst, die trotz der strukturellen Benachteiligung etwas erreicht haben. 

Wir drehen uns hier etwas im Kreis, bislang hast du es nicht geschafft, auch nur Ansatzweise für Deutschland (!) darzulegen, wer aus welchen Gründen etwas nicht schaffen kann bzw. so benachteiligt ist, dass ihm der Zugang zu Erfolg, extra vage geschrieben, verwährt bleibt.



> Man muss schon ideologisch stark verblendet sein, wenn man ernsthaft der Meinung ist, dass Leistung alleine(!) definiert, wie viel Geld man verdient.


... steht das irgendwo? 

Wie war das mit "BLEIB BEI DER WAHRHEIT!!11" (Extra für dich: " " & !!11 bedeuten was nochmal genau? Richtig.)



> Oh my...


Wobei eine ernsthafte Antwort auf genau diesen Punkt wirklich schön gewesen wäre ...



> Du bist doch der König der Unterstellungen, mein Bester (und du würdest dich wahrscheinlich eher von einer Brücke stürzen, als nur einmal darauf einzugehen und das zuzugeben).


Dafür mag ich mein Leben zu sehr, wenn es dich glücklich macht und dir dann einer abgeht: ich bin der König der Unterstellung. Wobei ich mich eher als Führer der freien Welt oder Kaiser betrachte, aber das ist wohl ein anderes Thema.



> Von "reichen Bonzen" habe ich übrigens (mal wieder) nie gesprochen, noch habe ich gesagt, dass jemand, der reich ist, per se "schlecht" wäre. Und von welcher Unterstellung meinerseits sprichst du? Ich habe darüber hinaus glaube ich ziemlich klar gemacht, wie man sich meiner Meinung verhalten sollte, wenn man deutlich mehr Geld hat als andere. Das hat mehr Substanz als alles, was bisher von dir kam...


Den Punkt mit " " habe ich weiter oben erklärt, aber wenn es dir besser geht und deine geschundene Forenseele damit besser schlafen kann: Ja, Scholdarr hat das Wort "Bonze" nicht in den Mund genommen!!1 *zwinker*

Davon ab, witzig ist, dass du der Meinung bist, das deine Texte Substanz erhalten. Ganz ehrlich? Was habe ich gelacht ...



> "Ich bin übrigens für eine Gesellschaft, die es gar nicht zulässt, dass ein einzelner unverschämt reich wird. Dann braucht es auch keine Bringschuld mehr.


Ja ... hast du gefühlte Trillionen mal erwähnt. 

Davon ab, das betrifft jetzt deine Antwort an Spassbremse: dir ist durchaus bewusst, dass wir in Deutschland einen recht hohen Steuersatz für Unternehmen haben? Bitte komme jetzt nicht mit internationalen Unternehmen, denn die sind im Kontext betrachtet eher die Ausnahme.

D.h. Gewinne in Deutschland werden im Zuge der GewSt. & KSt. an den Staat ( = die Allgemeinheit ) abgeführt, die Hebesätze von GewSt. & KSt. variieren in der Tat nach Region, aber +- 40% kannst du als Grundlage nehmen, Gewinnausschüttungen auf den dann verbliebenen Betrag mit 25% Abgeltungssteuer (zzgl. Soli). 

D.h. du möchtest darüber hinaus dieses Einkommen *nochmal* mit 50%, aus deinem Beispiel, bevor du mir wieder was unterstellst, besteuern? Falls nicht, haben wir eine Besteuerung von über 50% aus Gewinnen, d.h. das was du forderst, trifft doch die meisten "reichen" Leute, um die es dir doch geht.

Oder, was du nicht getan hast, möchtest du deine Forderung etwas genauer spezifizieren?


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juli 2016)

um vielleicht mal kurz zum thema zurückzukommen (sorry):
ich dachte ehrlich gesagt die ganze zeit, auf der ersten xbox würde tatsächlich irgendein (embedded) windows laufen. 
zumindest mal directx kommt doch definitiv zum einsatz.


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Genau darum gehts ja. Genau darum.



Ich meine jetzt aber nicht das X so und soviel Steuern zahlt, sondern das mit der Gesellschaft.
Denn die Gesellschaft die du meinst ist es nicht immer die davon Profitiert. 
Frag doch mal warum die Politiker Hunderte Milliarden in Griechenland stecken aber für die eigene Gesellschaft nichts übrig haben. Schau dir doch mal unsere Infrastruktur an. Da passt nichts mehr.
Es fehlt überall Geld für Schulen Bildung Strassenbau Sicherheit Internet usw. All dafür, für unsere Gesellschaft ist eben nichts da. Aber die Mega Konzerne, vor allem die Banken werden weiterhin bedient. Was meinst du denn wo das Hilfs Geld für Griechenland in Großem Teil hingeflossen ist, zu aller Größtem Teil wieder zurück in unser Land um die Banken zu bedienen, aber nicht an das Volk in Griechenland. Das Steuer Geld und das weiß hier wohl jeder wird einfach zu viel Zweckentfremdet.


----------



## golani79 (7. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Das Steuer Geld und das weiß hier wohl jeder wird einfach zu viel Zweckentfremdet.



Aber, aber .. wenn so reiche Bonzen wie unser Rabauke ein bissl demütiger wären und mehr Steuern zahlen würden, dann wär doch alles besser


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Aber, aber .. wenn so reiche Bonzen wie unser Rabauke ein bissl demütiger wären und mehr Steuern zahlen würden, dann wär doch alles besser


Bringt ja nichts wenn der Herr Rabowke mehr zahlen würde, denn damit machen die Politiker eh wieder Unfug und der Kindergarten um die Ecke hat davon gar nichts.


----------



## McDrake (7. Juli 2016)

Ich finde trotzdem, dass man dankbar (demütig?) sein darf, wenn man so ein Laben führen kann.
Hat nicht viel mit dem schnöden Mammon zu tun, führt aber meist auch dazu, dass man genug Geld zum Leben hat.
Was können wir denn dafür, dass wir in so einer Gesellschaft auf gewachsen sind, die einem ein solches Leben ermöglicht?
Dass wir in einer kriegsfreien Region leben?
Relativ wenig.
Was können wir dafür, dass wir gesund sind?
Hmm. Ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so viel.
 Ich bin da vielleicht ein wenig sensibilisiert.
Ich arbeite mit Menschen zusammen, die verschiedenste Beeinträchtigungen haben.
Körperliche, zum Beispiel, sind an den Rollstuhl gefesselt und komplett auf Hilfe von anderen angewiesen. Sei es durch einen Unfall oder Krankheit.
Verschiedenste Arten von Geistiger Behinderung. Sei es durch Gendefekt, Sauerstoffmangel in frühster Kindheit oder gar wegen Chemikalien, die das Hirn angreifen...
Das alles ist und erspart geblieben.

Und wenn man sagt, dass hartes Arbeiten zum Ziel führt, dann kann das durchaus sein, kann aber nicht.
Denn niemand hat sämtliche Aspekte des eigenen Lebens unter seiner Kontrolle.
Es gibt sehr viele Situationen, die, wenn sie anders verlaufen wären, einen an eine andere Stelle in der Gesellschaft geschoben hätte.

Ich weiss  nicht mehr, wo ich das gelesen haben (Dobelli, Schwarzer Schwan,... keine Ahnung)
Aber da stand, dass sehr wenige Manager gibt, die in mehreren Firmen grossartige Erfolge gehabt hätten.
Solche Manager, welche den Betrieb gewechselt haben, hatten in den seltensten Fällen wieder einen solchen Erfolg.
Warum?
Weil der Zeitpunkt oder die Umgebung nicht mehr stimmte.
Wäre der Manager wirklich so gut, wie er dargestellt wurde, müsste das doch keinen  Einfluss haben, oder?
Nur ein Manager, der mehrmals Erfolgreich war, DER hat kann von sich behaupten, dass er auch einen Teil zum Erfolg beigetragen hat und nicht nur die Umstände.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> [...]


Wir driften jetzt immer weiter weg, aber natürlich macht es einen Unterschied *wer* ein Unternehmen führt. Ist es ein Familienbetrieb, ist es ein Betrieb den man selbst gegründet oder, wie in deinem Beispiel, ist man "nur" Manager, der für eine gewisse Zeit berufen wird.

Natürlich gibt es viele gute Manager, wo man keinen Unterschied zu den o.g. Beispielen findet, einfach weil sie viel Herzblut in die Sache stecken ... aber schlussendlich ist es meistens nur ein Job, der zwar fürstlich bezahlt wird, aber im Grunde auswechselbar ist.


----------



## McDrake (7. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wir driften jetzt immer weiter weg, aber natürlich macht es einen Unterschied *wer* ein Unternehmen führt. Ist es ein Familienbetrieb, ist es ein Betrieb den man selbst gegründet oder, wie in deinem Beispiel, ist man "nur" Manager, der für eine gewisse Zeit berufen wird.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es viele gute Manager, wo man keinen Unterschied zu den o.g. Beispielen findet, einfach weil sie viel Herzblut in die Sache stecken ... aber schlussendlich ist es meistens nur ein Job, der zwar fürstlich bezahlt wird, aber im Grunde auswechselbar ist.



Das stimmt natürlich vollkommen.
Mein Schwiegervater hat die die klassische "Einwanderer"-Karriere gemacht.
Geschäft mit Bruder eröffnet (Gemüse und Obs... was sonst als Italiener *g*), hat sich mit 50 auszahlen lassen und lebt von seiner damaligen Arbeit.
Und da kam der Erfolg halt auch nur, weil er gewissen Risiken eingegangen ist, mit speziellen Sorten, welche noch niemand kannte, etc.
Es war sein Leben, das Business.
Er meint allerdings auch, dass dies heute nicht mehr gehen würde, weil die Grossverteiler den Markt ruiniert hätten für die Kleinen... also war sein Zeitpunkt 2x weise gewählt (Ein- und Ausstieg).
Obs jetzt weise war oder vielleicht auch ein wenig Glück...


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Davon ab, witzig ist, dass du der Meinung bist, das deine Texte Substanz erhalten. Ganz ehrlich? Was habe ich gelacht ...



Ich weiß. Es geht dir ja auch nicht darum, meine Position zu diskutieren, sondern darum, dich darüber lustig zu machen. Damit erübrigt sich aber eigentlich auch jegliche weitere Diskussion. Mir fehlt zumindest die Lust dazu.

(Edit: Unangebrachter persönlicher Schlagabtausch entfernt.) 





golani79 schrieb:


> Aber, aber .. wenn so reiche Bonzen wie unser Rabauke ein bissl demütiger wären und mehr Steuern zahlen würden, dann wär doch alles besser


Es ging um Bill Gates, nicht um Rabowke (ich kann leider auch nichts dafür, dass der werte Herr alles auf sich bezieht, auch wenn es eigentlich gar nicht um ihn geht)... 





Batze schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt aber nicht das X so und soviel Steuern zahlt, sondern das mit der Gesellschaft.
> Denn die Gesellschaft die du meinst ist es nicht immer die davon Profitiert.


Natürlich profitiert die, auch wenn viel verschwendet wird. Was wäre denn die Alternative? 



> Frag doch mal warum die Politiker Hunderte Milliarden in Griechenland stecken aber für die eigene Gesellschaft nichts übrig haben. Schau dir doch mal unsere Infrastruktur an. Da passt nichts mehr.


Nanana, so einfach ist es aber auch wieder nicht. Wir stecken Mrd. in Griechenland, weil es uns selbst hilft und weil wir selbst davon profitieren. Dass wir zu wenig in die eigene Infrastruktur investieren liegt zum einen daran, dass Schäuble leider nichts von Volkswirtschaft versteht (Stichwort schwarze Null), und zum anderen daran, dass die gesellschaftliche Umverteilung nur noch mangelhaft funktioniert.



> Es fehlt überall Geld für Schulen Bildung Strassenbau Sicherheit Internet usw. All dafür, für unsere Gesellschaft ist eben nichts da. Aber die Mega Konzerne, vor allem die Banken werden weiterhin bedient. Was meinst du denn wo das Hilfs Geld für Griechenland in Großem Teil hingeflossen ist, zu aller Größtem Teil wieder zurück in unser Land um die Banken zu bedienen, aber nicht an das Volk in Griechenland. Das Steuer Geld und das weiß hier wohl jeder wird einfach zu viel Zweckentfremdet.


Noch mal, was ist die Alternative? Wenn du denkst, dass die Politiker, die über die Steuergelder haushalten, zu unfähig sind, dann musst du dich eben dafür einsetzen, dass andere Leute an den Drücker kommen. Aber um eine systematische Finanzierung der Gesellschaft führt imo kein Weg herum.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> [...]


Phihihihi ... und du wirfst *mir* vor, ich würde auf deine substanziellen Beiträge nicht adäquat eingehen. 

./facepalm

Du bist und bleibst ein Dummschwätzer, aber ich denke, das weißt du selbst!


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Phihihihi ... und du wirfst *mir* vor, ich würde auf deine substanziellen Beiträge nicht adäquat eingehen.
> 
> ./facepalm
> 
> Du bist und bleibst ein Dummschwätzer, aber ich denke, das weißt du selbst!


Wenn du meinst. Ich bin anderer Meinung und habe hier lange versucht, meine Position möglichst sachlich darzulegen, trotz deiner konsequenten Herablassungen und dem andauernden Versuch, alles was ich schreibe, ins Lächerliche zu ziehen (und ja, das hat natürlich auch Einfluss darauf, was ich als Reaktion darauf schreibe). Wenn du irgendwann mal ehrliches Interesse an einer sachlichen Diskussion hast, kannst du dich wieder melden.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst. Ich bin anderer Meinung. Wenn du irgendwann mal ehrliches Interesse an einer sachlichen Diskussion hast, kannst du dich wieder melden.


 

Natürlich bist du anderer Meinung, aber allein die Tatsache, dass du auf meine *direkten* Fragen und Anmerkungen, Mehrzahl, nicht, aber überhaupt nicht reagiert hast, zeigt mir doch, wer hier an einer "sachlichen" Diskussion interessiert ist.

Edit: Ernsthaft? Du meldest meinen Beitrag wg. "Dummschwätzer" und gibst als Grund "offene Beleidigung" an?


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Natürlich bist du anderer Meinung, aber allein die Tatsache, dass du auf meine *direkten* Fragen und Anmerkungen, Mehrzahl, nicht, aber überhaupt nicht reagiert hast, zeigt mir doch, wer hier an einer "sachlichen" Diskussion interessiert ist.






> Was ist das bitte für eine dümmliche Argumentation?


Beantwortet.



> Was ist das denn jetzt für ein Käse? Es ging hier um die Arbeit der Foundation und die Projekte, die unterstützt werden. Auch hier ist Lobbyarbeit notwendig und auch sinnvoll ... wo ist da jetzt dein Problem?


Beantwortet.



> Aber auch hier finde ich deinen Vorwurf wirklich bizarr: jeder soll(te) mit seinem Geld machen, was er möchte ... und wenn jemand





> internationale Projekte fördert, dann seh ich da kein Problem drin. Oder kritisierst du auch dt. Hilfsorganisationen und Vereine, die sich in Afrika und anderen Ländern betätigen?


Beantwortet.



> Übrigens, wo steht etwas von finanziellen Erfolg?


Hat sich im weiteren Gespräch geklärt.



> Dir ist durchaus bekannt, dass gerade unter Gates die AN fürstlich be- und entlohnt wurden?


Beantwortet.


> Du scheinst das wirklich ernst zu meinen ... oder?


Beantwortet. 


> Seit wann ist das ein Argument?


Beantwortet.



> Anders gesagt, meine Mitarbeiter werden, wie ich finde, gut versorgt, haben einen gesicherten Job mit div. Annehmlichkeiten, aber warum zur Hölle sollen meine Mitarbeiter auch Millionäre sein?!


Beantwortet.



> st dir eigentlich nicht bewusst, dass du mit solchen Äußerungen die Leistungen anderer schmälerst?


Beantwortet.



> Aber mich würde mal interessieren, was du so für die Allgemeinheit und sozial Schwachen in Deutschland machst?


Hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun (was übrigens ursprünglich Bill Gates war und nicht deine Person und auch nicht meine Person). Ich wüsste nicht, was es zur Diskussion beitragen sollte, hier darzulegen, wie mein persönlicher Beitrag zur Gesellschaft aussieht. Meine Person ist für die Diskussion völlig irrelevant. 



> Selbst dir sollte klar sein, dass "etwas aus seinem Leben machen" wohl nicht "nur Überleben" bedeutet, ich frag mich ganz ehrlich, warum du so einen Unsinn überhaupt erwähnst?


Es war als Hinweis darauf gedacht, dass der Begriff "etwas aus seinem Leben machen" relativ beliebig besetzbar ist.


> Vllt. solltest du im 'rage'-Modus etwas objektiver bleiben, wo habe ich dir denn vorgeworfen, dass du geschrieben hast, dass Glück das einzige wäre?


Du hast Glück mit keiner Silbe als Einflussfaktor erwähnt. Stattdessen hast du mir unterstellt, ich würde deine Leistung schmälern wollen, da sie ja auch Glück basieren würde. Die überspitzte Formulierung stammt dabei von dir selbst, da musst du dich nicht wundern, wenn andere dich beim Wort nehmen. Du könntest ja auch einfach sachlich argumentieren, anstatt dich mit Spitzen über andere lustig zu machen oder anstatt irgendwelche Andeutungen zu machen, die anderen implizit Aussagen unterstellen, die sie so nie getroffen haben...



> ... steht das irgendwo?


Explizit nein, implizit vielleicht ja. Noch mal, du hast mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, dass Glück auch dazu beiträgt. Du hast vielmehr konsequenterweise alles unkommentiert gelassen, was ich darüber geschrieben habe, mit Ausnahme deiner überspitzten Formulierung dazu. 



> Oder, was du nicht getan hast, möchtest du deine Forderung etwas genauer spezifizieren?


Welche Forderung denn genau? Die Zahlen, die du hier herangezogen hast, basieren auf einem simplifizierten Beispiel, das ich gegeben habe, um einem anderen Forenmitglied einen semantischen Unterschied zu erklären. Dieses Beispiel enthielt überhaupt keine Forderung, so wie du sie danach konstruiert hast.

So, welche Fragen möchtest du noch im Kontext dieses Threads beantwortet haben? Welche Fragen habe ich ausgelassen?


Ich nehme an, dass du es hingegen für in Ordnung findest, wenn man sich in einer sachlichen Diskussion herablassend verhält und sich über Positionen des anderen lustig macht bzw. ihn persönlich angreift. Ich eben nicht. Sieh dir doch noch mal an, was du so alles in diesem Thread geschrieben hast, dann verstehst du vielleicht, warum meine Lust mit dir zu reden, konstant geringer wird. Und ja, der Ton macht die Musik und du warst es, der dieses Gespräch persönlich gemacht hat...




> Was ist das bitte für eine dümmliche Argumentation?





> Aber nimm es mir nicht übel, wenn ich virtuelle Ergüsse von Forenmitglieder nicht ernst nehmen kann, die die Leistung anderer schmälern wollen und selbst nichts erreicht haben.






> Was ist das denn jetzt für ein Käse?






> Aber wahrscheinlich siehst du das anders ...





> Im Leben selbst nichts erreicht, komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit deinem Master of Science ... und will hier rumtönen, wie jemand sein Geld zu verteilen hat.





> Nun wisch dir doch mal die Pipi aus den Augen ...






> Bevor du gleich wieder feuchte Augen bekommst






> ... ach, Mausi, was ich mich bei deinen Beiträgen immer frage ...





> Ach Mausi






> Du bist und bleibst ein Dummschwätzer, aber ich denke, das weißt du selbst!




Dem gegenüber steht:



> Genau ... da du in jedem dritten Satz schreibst, dass ich deine gehaltvollen und wahrlich intelligenten Aussagen nicht verstanden hätte.


Wenn du das als Beleidigung auffasst, dann tut mir das ehrlich leid, aber das ist nun mal mein Eindruck, wenn du nicht auf meine Positionen eingehst. Wie gesagt, kann auch daran liegen, dass ich nicht fähig bin, meine Positionen gut genug zu erklären. Dann würde es sich allerdings anbieten, einfach nachzufragen, anstatt Cherry-Picking zu betreiben.


Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, wie wäre es, wenn du diese Falschaussage mal richtig stellst? Wäre doch mal ein Anfang...


> Nur leite ich aus diesen hervorragenden Beispielen und der wichtigen Arbeit jetzt kein Recht ab, und genau das tut Scholdarr, dass diese Leute gleichgestellt werden sollen mit, wieder als Beispiel, einem Unternehmer, der die Verantwortung für 20 Personen trägt und damit ein ungleich höheres Risiko hat bzw. Druck verspürt.


Das habe ich nie gesagt und würde ich auch nie sagen, weil sich das in keinster Weise mit meinen Positionen deckt.


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2016)

> Nanana, so einfach ist es aber auch wieder nicht. Wir stecken Mrd. in Griechenland, weil es uns selbst hilft und weil wir selbst davon profitieren.



Also Sorry mal wenn du das Wort *wir *in den Mund nimmst. Profitieren tut ein ganz ganz kleiner Anteil davon, und das sind die Anleger, die  Big Firmen und eben die Banken. Der Mensch auf der Straße so wie du und ich haben gar nichts davon. Schon der Eintritt Griechenlands wurde von Lug und Betrug eingeführt. Nichts stimmte da.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> [...]Hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun (was übrigens ursprünglich Bill Gates war und nicht deine Person und auch nicht meine Person). Ich wüsste nicht, was es zur Diskussion beitragen sollte, hier darzulegen, wie mein persönlicher Beitrag zur Gesellschaft aussieht. Meine Person ist für die Diskussion völlig irrelevant.


Wer sich hinstellt und anderen erzählt, was das beste für die Gesellschaft sei, dürfte doch gut als Vorbild taugen, oder nicht?

Wenn mir jemand nicht nur einmal erzählt, was in diesem Land schief läuft und mir dann noch erzählen möchte, wie bestimmte Gelder zu verwenden sind, dann möchte ich gerne wissen, auf was für einer Grundlage diese Person so argumentiert.

Denn, und das ist das eigentliche Problem was ich mit Personen wie dir habe, erzählen kann man viel, aber wie so oft im Leben unterscheiden sich das tatsächliche Handeln und das Prädigen meist gravierend.



> So, welche Fragen möchtest du noch im Kontext dieses Threads beantwortet haben? Welche Fragen habe ich ausgelassen?


Nehmen wir als Beispiel folgende Text von mir:

_Wir drehen uns hier etwas im Kreis, bislang hast du es nicht geschafft,  auch nur Ansatzweise für Deutschland (!) darzulegen, wer aus welchen  Gründen etwas nicht schaffen kann bzw. so benachteiligt ist, dass ihm  der Zugang zu Erfolg, extra vage geschrieben, verwährt bleibt.
_
Die Frage dazu ist weiter oben im Text, das war nur ein Hinweis, dass du auf diesen Punkt nicht eingegangen bist.

Was dein Beispiel mit der Million und den 50% betrifft, ich bin davon ausgegangen (ja, eine Annahme von mir!), dass du diesen Prozentsatz nicht zufällig gewählt hast. Falls das nicht der Fall gewesen sein sollte, könntest du ja hier kurz erklären, wie Einkommen deiner Meinung nach besteuert werden und was Deutschland anders machen sollte.

Du sprichst ja immer von strukturellen Schwächen und das diese u.a. durch (Mehr)Einnahmen korrigiert werden könnten.

Also, bitte, erleuchte mich in welcher Form *deiner Meinung nach* in Deutschland Einkommen und Vermögen besteuert werden sollte und, wenn du dir die Mühe machst, auf welcher Grundlage. Solidarität lass ich jetzt mal nicht gelten. 



> [...] der dieses Gespräch persönlich gemacht hat...


Witzigerweise sprichst du selbst von ex- & implizit, d.h. wollen wir mal schauen, wer mit Kommentaren wie "[...] hast du nur nicht verstanden" angefangen hat? 

Der Ton macht die Musik, da gebe ich dir sogar recht, aber wenn wir hier schon Phrasen dreschen:

Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wer sich hinstellt und anderen erzählt, was das beste für die Gesellschaft sei, dürfte doch gut als Vorbild taugen, oder nicht?


Nein. Denn ich bin in keiner vergleichbaren Lage wie Bill Gates - ich will auch in gar keine kommen. Wenn ich - durch welche Umstände auch immer - in derselben Lage wäre und genauso handeln würde wie Bill Gates. Dann wäre ich natürlich auch ein Heuchler.



> Wenn mir jemand nicht nur einmal erzählt, was in diesem Land schief läuft und mir dann noch erzählen möchte, wie bestimmte Gelder zu verwenden sind, dann möchte ich gerne wissen, auf was für einer Grundlage diese Person so argumentiert.


Auf Basis von rationalen Argumenten. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie du auf die komische Idee kommst, dass man sich nur dann an einer Argumentation beteiligen dürfte, wenn man bestimmte gesellschaftliche Voraussetzungen erfüllt. Im Gegenteil, in einer Diskussion sollte eigentlich nur das bessere Argument zählen, völlig unabhängig vom eigenen Hintergrund. Das ist nur dann Heuchelei, wenn man selbst gegen die eigenen Grundsätze verstößt. Aber das mache ich nicht.



> Denn, und das ist das eigentliche Problem was ich mit Personen wie dir habe, erzählen kann man viel, aber wie so oft im Leben unterscheiden sich das tatsächliche Handeln und das Prädigen meist gravierend.


Inwiefern? Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung davon, wie ich handle und ob mein eigenes Handeln im Konflikt mit meinen Positionen steht. Die Probleme, die du scheinbar mit mir hast, bestehen somit nur in deiner Einbildung. Und somit ist das erneut eine implizite persönliche  Unterstellung von dir, ohne jeglichen Grund...

_



			Wir drehen uns hier etwas im Kreis, bislang hast du es nicht geschafft,  auch nur Ansatzweise für Deutschland (!) darzulegen, wer aus welchen  Gründen etwas nicht schaffen kann bzw. so benachteiligt ist, dass ihm  der Zugang zu Erfolg, extra vage geschrieben, verwährt bleibt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_a) Es ging überhaupt nicht primär um Deutschland (Bill Gates -> USA), aber geschenkt.
b) Es gibt mannigfaltig Gründe, warum man trotz eigener (vergleichbarer) Leistungen nicht denselben wirtschaftlichen Erfolg haben kann wie andere, z.B. familiärer Hintergrund, soziale Hintergrund, soziale Umstände, Krankheit oder Verletzungen, Opfer äußerer Umstände wie Verbrechen usw. 
c) Wirtschaftlicher Erfolg beschränkt sich in unserer Gesellschaft auf bestimmte Berufsbilder. Eine Krankenschwester könnte pro Tag 12 Stunden und würde trotzdem niemals zu Wohlstand kommen. Das heißt nicht, dass jede Krankenschwester Millionär werden sollte (oder wollte), aber es verdeutlicht, dass Leistung keineswegs der primäre Faktor für wirtschaftlicher Erfolg ist. Das stimmt, wenn überhaupt, dann nur für Subgruppen innerhalb sehr bestimmter, sehr eng eingegrenzter Berufsgruppen. Und auch da gelten noch die Bedingungen aus b).
d) Plakativ formuliert: "Man muss zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein." Etwas ausführlicher: Dass Bill Gates mit Microsoft Erfolg hatte, beruht natürlich auf seiner Leistung, aber eben auch darauf, dass er zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort mit der richtigen Idee war. Derselbe Mann mit derselben Idee hätte in einem anderen Land (mit anderen wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Faktoren) zu einer anderen Zeit (mit anderen technologischen und gesellschaftlichen Bedingungen) sehr wahrscheinlich nicht denselben Erfolg gehabt. Diese Entwicklung wird übrigens durch unsere Patent- und Schutzkultur maßgeblich begünstigt (obwohl sie natürlich auch Vorteile hat).
e) So ziemlich alle großen Tech-Unternehmen - so auch Microsoft - gründen ihren Erfolg nicht nur auf eigener Leistung, sondern teilweise massiv auf der Vorleistung der nationalen und globalen Gesellschaft. Die meisten Grundlagenforschungen werden an öffentlichen Institutionen und Hochschulen erzielt, finanziert durch die gesamte Gesellschaft (und Steuergelder). Auf dieser Grundlage errichten moderne Tech-Firmen ihre Monopole, wenn sie diese Grundlagen mit eigenen Ideen verbinden, kommerzialisieren und dann patentieren lassen.

Und abschließend noch kurz angemerkt: Es geht hier nicht um deine kleine Mittelstandsfirma hier in Deutschland. Die habe ich nie thematisiert. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, wie du persönlich deine Mitarbeiter bezahlst oder welche Steuern du gerne bezahlst oder was auch immer. Das alles interessiert mich an dieser Stelle nicht, noch ist es das eigentliche Thema dieses Threads, noch erlaube ich mir somit ein Urteil darüber. 



> Was dein Beispiel mit der Million und den 50% betrifft, ich bin davon ausgegangen (ja, eine Annahme von mir!), dass du diesen Prozentsatz nicht zufällig gewählt hast. Falls das nicht der Fall gewesen sein sollte, könntest du ja hier kurz erklären, wie Einkommen deiner Meinung nach besteuert werden und was Deutschland anders machen sollte.


Gerne an anderer Stelle, aber das sprengt hier jeglichen Rahmen. Zumal das Thema ja nicht nur der Steuersatz ist, sondern ein hochkomplexes Konstrukt aus verschiedenen Elementen, die gemeinsam die  öffentliche Hand finanzieren. Außerdem komisch, dass wir schon wieder in Deutschland sind. War das ursprüngliche Thema nicht Bill Gates?



> Du sprichst ja immer von strukturellen Schwächen und das diese u.a. durch (Mehr)Einnahmen korrigiert werden könnten.
> 
> Also, bitte, erleuchte mich in welcher Form *deiner Meinung nach* in Deutschland Einkommen und Vermögen besteuert werden sollte und, wenn du dir die Mühe machst, auf welcher Grundlage. Solidarität lass ich jetzt mal nicht gelten.


Wie gesagt, das sprengt den Rahmen, aber ein paar Ansatzpunkte für eine sozialere Gesellschaftsfinanzierung, wenn du schon so versessen darauf bist:

a) Erhöhung des Maximalsteuersatzes (und gleichzeitig Reduzierung der Steuersätze für niedrige und mittlere Einkommen)
b) identische Besteuerung für Lohnerträge und Kapitalerträge
c) Finanzierung der Sozialbeiträge durch Steuern (und damit Abschaffung der Beitragsbemessungsgrenze und Einbeziehung von Kapitalerträgen
d) extrem hohe Erbschaftssteuer (mit Ausnahmen für Familienunternehmen etc.)
e) Reform der Unternehmenssteuer, damit Steuern dort anfallen, wo Umsatz erzeugt wird (und nicht etwa da, wo sich der Firmensitz befindet)
f) Anhebung der Mehrwertsteuer für Luxusartikel

Was soll das heißen, dass du Solidarität nicht gelten lässt? Für mich ist das zentraler Bestandteil einer funktionierenden und nachhaltigen Gesellschaft.



> Witzigerweise sprichst du selbst von ex- & implizit, d.h. wollen wir mal schauen, wer mit Kommentaren wie "[...] hast du nur nicht verstanden" angefangen hat?


Ich, und zwar aus den genannten Gründen. 



> Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus.


Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass du vor mir persönlich geworden bist, indem du mir einfach pauschal vorgeworfen hast, ich hätte im Leben nichts erreicht und meine Argumentation wäre "dümmlich" etc. 

Du kannst gerne noch mal zurückblättern. Es steht hier in aller Öffentlichkeit, wer zuerst ausfallend geworden ist bzw. sich im Ton vergriffen hat.

Edit: 

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, wie wäre es, wenn du diese Falschaussage mal richtig stellst? Wäre doch mal ein Anfang...


> _Nur leite ich [daraus] kein Recht ab, und genau das tut Scholdarr, dass diese Leute gleichgestellt werden sollen mit, wieder als Beispiel, einem Unternehmer, der die Verantwortung für 20 Personen trägt und damit ein ungleich höheres Risiko hat bzw. Druck verspürt._


Das habe ich nie gesagt und würde ich auch nie sagen, weil sich das in keinster Weise mit meinen Positionen deckt.





Batze schrieb:


> Also Sorry mal wenn du das Wort *wir *in den Mund nimmst. Profitieren tut ein ganz ganz kleiner Anteil davon, und das sind die Anleger, die Big Firmen und eben die Banken. Der Mensch auf der Straße so wie du und ich haben gar nichts davon. Schon der Eintritt Griechenlands wurde von Lug und Betrug eingeführt. Nichts stimmte da.


Mit "wir" meinte ich "unsere Gesellschaft", nicht wir als einzelne Personen. Es mag einem persönlich gefallen oder nicht, aber unser Staat ist als Demokratie die Gesamtheit seiner Bürger, also uns mit eingeschlossen. Individuell profitiert haben wir davon vielleicht nicht unmittelbar, aber mittelbar schon. Denn die deutsche Volkswirtschaft hat insgesamt massiv von Europa und der Einführung des Euro profitiert, und nicht eben nur die Banken, sondern z.B. auch alle Firmen, die sich dadurch günstige Kredite leisten konnten und alle Firmen, die ins europäische Ausland exportiert haben. Das deutsche BIP der letzten Jahre - und damit auch Arbeitsplätze, Lohnentwicklung usw - hängt nicht unwesentlich mit unserem volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen durch den Euro zusammen.
Und natürlich war Griechenland nicht fit für den Euro, aber das galt auch für das gesamte Konstrukt. Trotzdem haben wir als Volkswirtschaft bisher davon profitiert, mehr als jeder andere europäische Staat. Natürlich profitieren davon am meisten die Anleger, Banken und großen Firmen, keine Frage. Das tun sie aber auch deshalb, weil wir sie lassen und weil wir - als Wähler und Staatsbürger - nicht dafür sorgen, dass diese Gewinne sozial und solidarisch verteilt werden und in eine nachhaltige wirtschaftliche Entwicklung reinvestiert werden. Es ist auch reine Illusion, dass das Geld, was nach Griechenland geflossen ist, stattdessen etwa in den Straßenbau geflossen wäre. So einfach funktioniert das mit staatlichen Budgets nicht. Das Problem ist auch nicht, dass Geld nach Griechenland geflossen ist (denn das war prinzipiell richtig, einerseits aus solidarisch-politischen Gründen, andererseits aus wirtschaftlich-nachhaltigen Gründen), sondern in welcher Weise man die Griechen zur Verwendung dessen gezwungen hat - und da bin ich bei dir. Anstatt davon in Griechenland die Wirtschaft durch neue Investitionen anzukurbeln (Keynes und so...), floss ein Großteil davon direkt wieder zurück durch die Bedienung von Schulden. Und klar, davon profitieren vor allem die Kapitalanleger und Banker. Mit einer effizienten Besteuerung von Kapitalgewinnen könnte man einen Teil des Geldes immerhin wieder in staatliche Bahnen zurückleiten und somit wieder der Allgemeinheit zugute kommen lassen, aber das tut man ja nicht (in diesem Sinne, auch noch mal herzlichen Dank an unserer guten Freunde, die Briten). Aber wir haben es in der Hand, das zu ändern, weil wir der Staat sind.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> [...]Inwiefern? Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung davon, wie ich handle und ob mein eigenes Handeln im Konflikt mit meinen Positionen steht. Die Probleme, die du scheinbar mit mir hast, bestehen somit nur in deiner Einbildung. Und somit ist das erneut eine implizite persönliche  Unterstellung von dir, ohne jeglichen Grund...[...]


Eigentlich sollte klar sein, was ich jetzt schreibe, aber: warum meinst du, habe ich explizit danach gefragt?  

Da du scheinbar nicht gewillt bist darüber zu reden, bilde ich mir eben meine eigene Meinung. Du erinnerst mich übrigens an Kommilitonen, die während des Studiums ähnliche Dinge von sich gegeben haben. Nach dem Studium sah die Welt dann ganz anders aus.  

Aber du möchtest scheinbar nicht darüber reden, was in Ordnung ist, aber ein gewisses Geschmäckle bleibt schon. Wasser prädigen und, Achtung Unterstellung, Wein trinken.

Hättest du jetzt gesagt, als Beispiel, dass du im Studium strukturell benachteiligten Studenten Nachhilfe gegeben hättest, dann wäre das ein Beiträg gewesen, wo ich deine Äußerungen hätte nachvollziehen können. So bleibt es für mich leider nur realitätsfernes Geschreibsel.



> a) Es ging überhaupt nicht primär um Deutschland (Bill Gates -> USA), aber geschenkt.


http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...gates-war-damals-beleidigt-2.html#post9988218

_Dir sollte bewusst sein, dass du alle diejenigen verhöhnst, die es trotz  Leistung nicht geschafft haben oder die trotz Leistung strukturell  benachteiligt sind. Man muss schon ideologisch stark verblendet sein,  wenn man ernsthaft der Meinung ist, dass Leistung alleine(!) definiert,  wie viel Geld man verdient. Das hat mit der Realität aber nichts zu tun.  Das wird übrigens noch deutlich, wenn man mal über Deutschland hinaus  blickt.
_
Liest sich in deinem Beitrag nach Deutschland, siehe letzter Satz. 



> b) Es gibt mannigfaltig Gründe, warum man trotz eigener (vergleichbarer) Leistungen nicht denselben wirtschaftlichen Erfolg haben kann wie andere, z.B. familiärer Hintergrund, soziale Hintergrund, soziale Umstände, Krankheit oder Verletzungen, Opfer äußerer Umstände wie Verbrechen usw.


Ggf. mag ich hier wirklich nicht unbedingt mitreden können, habe ich weder eine unglückliche Kindheit noch ein zerrüttetes Elternhaus vorzuweisen. Aber natürlich gab es im Freundes und Bekanntenkreis Falle wie oben, die meisten haben es trotzdem geschafft, d.h. trotz der strukturellen Hindernisse ein Studium *ihrer* Wahl aufnehmen und auch abschließen zu können.



> c) Wirtschaftlicher Erfolg beschränkt sich in unserer Gesellschaft auf bestimmte Berufsbilder. Eine Krankenschwester könnte pro Tag 12 Stunden und würde trotzdem niemals zu Wohlstand kommen. Das heißt nicht, dass jede Krankenschwester Millionär werden sollte (oder wollte), aber es verdeutlicht, dass Leistung keineswegs der primäre Faktor für wirtschaftlicher Erfolg ist. Das stimmt, wenn überhaupt, dann nur für Subgruppen innerhalb sehr bestimmter, sehr eng eingegrenzter Berufsgruppen. Und auch da gelten noch die Bedingungen aus b).


Was spricht jetzt dagegen ein Pflegedienst zu gründen? Ein Unternehmen, was Krankenschwestern zur häuslichen Pflege anbietet? Es ging primär nicht um wirtschaftlichen Erfolg, aber wenn du es selbst ansprichst, dann muss man eben auch etwas weiterdenken. Aus eigener Kraft, d.h. wirklich nur sich selbst als Ressource, dürfte Millionär, als Beispiel, wirklich schwer zu erreichen sein. Bündelt man jedoch Ressourcen, dürfte auch eine Krankenschwester wirtschaftlichen Erfolg haben. Dürfte der Mini-Jobber, der eine Handwerksleistung anbietet, wirtschaftlich Erfolg haben.

Das ist der Punkt, den ich in den ganzen Beiträgen meinte: wirtschaftlicher Erfolg stellt sich nicht durch Zufall oder Glück ein, sondern durch Arbeit, Verzicht, Planung, Risiko(bereitschaft).

Von nichts kommt nichts, das gilt aber für so gut wie jede Berufsgruppe, die mir spontan einfällt.

Ggf. kann Nyx zum Gesundheitssektor ihren Teil beitragen ... vllt. liege ich ja auch falsch, aber in Berlin sind private Pflegedienste eine ziemlich große Nummer.



> Und abschließend noch kurz angemerkt: Es geht hier nicht um deine kleine Mittelstandsfirma hier in Deutschland. Die habe ich nie thematisiert. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, wie du persönlich deine Mitarbeiter bezahlst oder welche Steuern du gerne bezahlst oder was auch immer. Das alles interessiert mich an dieser Stelle nicht, noch ist es das eigentliche Thema dieses Threads, noch erlaube ich mir somit ein Urteil darüber.


Darum ging es ggf. am Anfang nicht, das mag stimmen, aber spätestens wenn es um die Besteuerung "der Reichen" geht, um die Umverteilung von Vermögen, was du ja forderst, betrifft das nicht nur die 'big player', sondern eben den Mittelstand ... und der ist in Deutschland immer noch eine Hausnummer. 



> a) Erhöhung des Maximalsteuersatzes (und gleichzeitig Reduzierung der Steuersätze für niedrige und mittlere Einkommen)


42% für den Besserverdiener und 45% für Spitzenverdiener finde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt wenig. D.h. fast die Hälfte von meinem Einkommen, was ich auf Grund meiner Leistung erwirtschafte, wird bereits der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung gestellt.



> b) identische Besteuerung für Lohnerträge und Kapitalerträge


... weil? Auf welcher Grundlage wird denn z.B. das Kapital erwirtschaftet? Für den normalen Angestellten, der bereits 42/45% zahlen darf, möchtest du nochmal zur Kasse bitten? Für Kapital, was über Gewinnausschüttung generiert wird, siehe mein Beitrag oben, nochmal eine höhere Besteuerung?

Warum?



> d) extrem hohe Erbschaftssteuer (mit Ausnahmen für Familienunternehmen etc.)


Siehe oben. 



> e) Reform der Unternehmenssteuer, damit Steuern dort anfallen, wo Umsatz erzeugt wird (und nicht etwa da, wo sich der Firmensitz befindet)


Wie gesagt, global player bilden in Deutschland eher die Ausnahme, als die Regel. D.h. du kannst davon ausgehen, dass dt. Mittelstand seine Umsätze schon in Deutschland versteuert. Übrigens ist es nicht so einfach seinen Firmensitz zu verlegen, was meinst du wieviele Mandanten von mir möchten, dass ihr Unternehmen bzw. Gewerbe in einer Region angesiedelt wird, die einen niedrigen Hebesatz haben? 

Wenn es so einfach wäre, wie du es hier implizierst, würde es jeder machen ... geht aber nicht.



> f) Anhebung der Mehrwertsteuer für Luxusartikel


Wer oder wie wird denn ein Luxusartikel definiert. 

Für einen Hartz IV Empfänger, der gerne zockt, dürfte eine GTX 1080 ein Luxusartikel sein. Ein Golf bekommt man für 18.000 EUR, aber auch für 60.000 EUR. [...]
Für mich verdammt schwer umsetzbar.


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2016)

Lieber Scholdarr,
ich mag dich wirklich, aber von (Volks)Wirtschaft wie sie momentan Global läuft und funktioniert hast du leider keine Ahnung.

Unser gesamtes System in Europa geht leider den Bach runter, und ja, Schuld daran ist vor allem Deutschland.

-die Stücklohn Kosten in Deutschland, gemessen natürlich an den üblichen Lebens Haltungs Kosten des jeweiligen Landes sind seit Jahren niedriger als in jeden anderen Land in der EU. Hat zur Folge das alle anderen Länder gar nicht die Möglichkeit haben nach zu ziehen und sich stark zu machen. Seit über 15 Jahren gibt es in D keine wirkliche Lohn Erhöhung mehr.
-Deutschland kann damit den Markt total überschwemmen, was sie auch machen. Die Exporte der Deutschen Big Firmen erreichen jedes Jahr Astronomische Zahlen mal überspitzt ausgedrückt).
-In D geht es nur noch darum Hoch Qualifizierte Kräfte, auch allgemein Arbeits Kräfte zu bekommen für einen Dumping Lohn über Zeit Arbeits Firmen. Schau mal in die Tages Zeitungen und such mal einen normalen Job in Vollzeit, gibt es so gut nicht mehr.
-der Mittelstand ist so gut wie am Boden, genau so wie der gesamte Inländische Markt. Ich denke nicht das es das Ziel von GBritanien war, aber das was sie gemacht haben war das einzig richtige, raus aus der EU. In 20 Jahren werden sie Jubeln. Es ist und war eh eine Utopi zu glauben 10, 20, 30 Länder mit total unterschiedlichen Richtungen auf einen Nenner bringen zu können, total Idiotisch. Der Gedanke ist Toll, Super, aber genauso kann man auch versuchen eine Weltregierung aufzubauen, lol. Dafür ist die Menschheit mit ihrem Egoismus einfach noch nicht so weit.
-Es zählt nur noch Global und da nur die Big Firmen, für alles andere ist kein Geld da. 10-15 Firmen Weltweit regieren die gesamte Welt, das mal nebenbei. Nr.1 ist übrigens eine Firma aus der Schweiz.
-unser gesamtes Sozial System geht den Bach runter, solche verlogenen Sprüche wie Mindest Lohn sind noch der Hohn darauf. Mindest Lohn, ok, aber dann richtig. Nach 45 Jahren Arbeit muss ein Mindest Lohn Bezieher zum Sozi, ganz tolles Kino. Verarsche Hoch 3.

Ich könnte noch mehr Aufzählen, wollte aber eigentlich nur sagen, verabschiede dich aus deiner Traum Welt.


PS. Und wenn einer wie Rabowke mal sagt er ist Selbstständig und er kann sich mehr Leisten als der Normalo, oder ein MichaelG. der in seinen Profil seinen eigenen Porsche stehen hat, dann finde ich das OK, das haben sich jeweilige Menschen verdient wenn sie es sich leisten können, und wer nicht, sorry, gerade in unserem Land kann jeder *fast *alles erreichen, wenn nicht ist man selbst Schuld oder/und vor allem zu faul dazu, schaut zu viel Assi TV ala RTL und ist nur mit seinem Hintern zu Hause, dann kann auch nix passieren.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte klar sein, was ich jetzt schreibe, aber: warum meinst du, habe ich explizit danach gefragt?


Das frage ich mich ja auch die ganze Zeit...



> Da du scheinbar nicht gewillt bist darüber zu reden, bilde ich mir eben meine eigene Meinung. Du erinnerst mich übrigens an Kommilitonen, die während des Studiums ähnliche Dinge von sich gegeben haben. Nach dem Studium sah die Welt dann ganz anders aus.


Wen man über etwas keinerlei Informationen hat, sollte man sich eigentlich überhaupt keine Meinung dazu bilden...



> Aber du möchtest scheinbar nicht darüber reden, was in Ordnung ist, aber ein gewisses Geschmäckle bleibt schon. Wasser prädigen und, Achtung Unterstellung, Wein trinken.


Ist das wirklich deine Gesprächsstrategie? Anstatt sich auf die Argumente des anderen einzulassen und diese sachlich zu diskutieren, einfach mal die Glaubwürdigkeit des anderen untergraben, damit alles, was diese Person sagt, mehr oder weniger irrelevant wird? Bravo, an dir wäre ein guter Rechtsanwalt verloren gegangen. Aber kein Wissenschaftler...



> Hättest du jetzt gesagt, als Beispiel, dass du im Studium strukturell benachteiligten Studenten Nachhilfe gegeben hättest, dann wäre das ein Beiträg gewesen, wo ich deine Äußerungen hätte nachvollziehen können. So bleibt es für mich leider nur realitätsfernes Geschreibsel.


Was hat bitte schön Nachhilfe für andere Studenten damit zu tun, dass ich gerne eine gerechte und sozialere Umverteilung des Volksvermögen hätte???

Aber schön, wenn du schon so versessen darauf bist: Ich war (ehrenamtlich) während des Studiums in einem Verein zur Unterstützung der nachhaltigen Energiewirtschaft tätig, ich war (ehrenamtlich) in einer gemeinnützigen Sprachschule tätig, ich bin seit meiner Kindheit (ehrenamtlich) Rettungsschwimmer und ich spende jeden Monat (trotz klammer Finanzen) für gemeinnützige Zwecke. Ich habe bisher auch immer brav meine Steuer bezahlt und engagiere mich politisch für eine sozialere Gesellschaft. Sorry, dass ich keine Erbschafts- oder Vermögenssteuer bisher gezahlt habe, aber so viel habe ich dann - wie du sicher schon weißt, auch ohne dass ich es dir gesagt habe - doch noch nicht verdient oder geerbt... 

Edit: Ach ja, während der Schulzeit war ich noch jahrelang Kultursprecher und habe (ehrenamtlich) Veranstaltungen für meine Mitschüler organisiert.

Jetzt zufrieden? Was bringt das jetzt für die Diskussion? Können wir da jetzt mal zu sachlichen Argumenten zurück kehren oder willst du weiter über die Glaubwürdigkeit meiner Person sprechen? Und nein, ich bin sicher nicht Mutter Theresa, auch ich bin nur ein ganz normaler Typ mit Schwächen. Auch ich habe schon schlechte Dinge getan und falsche Entscheidungen getroffen. Heißt das jetzt, dass ich nie wieder über Politik etc. sprechen darf?



> Liest sich in deinem Beitrag nach Deutschland, siehe letzter Satz.


Das war doch erst NACHDEM du das alles auf dich selbst bezogen hast...



> Ggf. mag ich hier wirklich nicht unbedingt mitreden können, habe ich weder eine unglückliche Kindheit noch ein zerrüttetes Elternhaus vorzuweisen. Aber natürlich gab es im Freundes und Bekanntenkreis Falle wie oben, die meisten haben es trotzdem geschafft, d.h. trotz der strukturellen Hindernisse ein Studium *ihrer* Wahl aufnehmen und auch abschließen zu können.


Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich das bestritten hätte bzw. gesagt hätte, dass das nicht möglich ist. Es lässt sich allerdings immer leicht argumentieren, wenn man selbst nicht in der Lage ist (das Argument dürfte dir bekannt vorkommen, oder?)... 



> Was spricht jetzt dagegen ein Pflegedienst zu gründen? Ein Unternehmen, was Krankenschwestern zur häuslichen Pflege anbietet? Es ging primär nicht um wirtschaftlichen Erfolg, aber wenn du es selbst ansprichst, dann muss man eben auch etwas weiterdenken. Aus eigener Kraft, d.h. wirklich nur sich selbst als Ressource, dürfte Millionär, als Beispiel, wirklich schwer zu erreichen sein. Bündelt man jedoch Ressourcen, dürfte auch eine Krankenschwester wirtschaftlichen Erfolg haben. Dürfte der Mini-Jobber, der eine Handwerksleistung anbietet, wirtschaftlich Erfolg haben.


Eine Krankenschwester bzw. ein Pfleger will aber kein Unternehmer sein, sondern Krankenschwester oder Pfleger. Und wenn alle Krankenschwester oder Pfleger Unternehmer wären, wer würde sich dann noch um die Pflege kümmern?



> Das ist der Punkt, den ich in den ganzen Beiträgen meinte: wirtschaftlicher Erfolg stellt sich nicht durch Zufall oder Glück ein, sondern durch Arbeit, Verzicht, Planung, Risiko(bereitschaft).


Er KANN sich dann einstellen, aber das ist keineswegs garantiert. Leistung ist eine Voraussetzung, aber die kommt nur zur Entfaltung, wenn man Glück hat (individuell und strukturell). Dass sich wirtschaftlicher Erfolg durch Zufall einstellen würde, hab ich übrigens auch nie behauptet. Glück und Zufall sind zwei ganz unterschiedliche Dinge.



> Darum ging es ggf. am Anfang nicht, das mag stimmen, aber spätestens wenn es um die Besteuerung "der Reichen" geht, um die Umverteilung von Vermögen, was du ja forderst, betrifft das nicht nur die 'big player', sondern eben den Mittelstand ... und der ist in Deutschland immer noch eine Hausnummer.


Natürlich betrifft das die gesamte Gesellschaft. Aber es gibt viele Wege, die man da gehen kann, nicht nur "den einen". Und ich möchte an der Stelle noch mal betonen, dass ich kein Gleichmacher bin. Jemand, der eine Firma erfolgreich leitet, darf gerne mehr verdienen als andere, die z.B. nur Befehle befolgen. Ich sage aber, dass dieser Unterschied nicht grenzenlos sein muss - und nicht grenzenlos sein sollte.



> 42% für den Besserverdiener und 45% für Spitzenverdiener finde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt wenig. D.h. fast die Hälfte von meinem Einkommen, was ich auf Grund meiner Leistung erwirtschafte, wird bereits der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung gestellt.


Wenn du im Jahr 20 Millionen verdienst (rein fiktive Zahl), dann hast du immer noch mehr als 10 Millionen über. Sorry, aber ich bin der festen Meinung, dass es keinen Beruf gibt, der ein derart hohes Einkommen rechtfertigt, wenn andere, die auch einem Vollzeitjob nachgehen und dort durchaus ihre Leistung bringen, am Existenzminimum leben. Das steht imo einfach in keinem Verhältnis.

Aber die Grenzen dessen, was man für vertretbar hält und die individuelle Regelung, wie denn die relative Verteilungsrechtigkeit aussehen sollte, ist natürlich diskussionswürdig.



> ... weil? Auf welcher Grundlage wird denn z.B. das Kapital erwirtschaftet? Für den normalen Angestellten, der bereits 42/45% zahlen darf, möchtest du nochmal zur Kasse bitten? Für Kapital, was über Gewinnausschüttung generiert wird, siehe mein Beitrag oben, nochmal eine höhere Besteuerung?


Ich bitte niemanden noch mal zur Kasse. Ich bitte ein einziges Mal zur Kasse, nur unterscheide ich nicht die Art des Einkommens. Ich fordere auch keine höhere Besteuerung, sondern eine identische Besteuerung.



> Siehe oben.


Das ist sogar ein sehr einfacher Punkt. Es gibt schlicht keinerlei Grund, warum wir als Gesellschaft insgesamt überhaupt zulassen sollten, dass Vermögen vererbt wird. Du bist doch so ein großer Fan von Leistung. Daher müsste dir doch Erbschaften auch gegen den Strich gehen, denn Erben bedeutet, Wohlstand ganz ohne eigene Leistung zu beziehen. Das widerspricht sogar der kapitalistischen Lehre. Davon abgesehen führt ein relativ unbehelligtes Erben gesamtgesellschaftlich zu einer generationen-übergreifenden Anhäufung von Wohlstand in bestimmten Familien und damit zu einer Etablierung einer Geldelite, einer Art Oligarchie. Es gibt auch kein Naturgesetz, das einen dazu berechtigt, zu erben. Das ist eine rein gesellschaftliche Entscheidung. Das alles heißt übrigens nicht, dass man staatlich enteignet wird. Es steht jedem frei, sein Vermögen vor dem Tod unter die Leute zu bringen. Davon profitiert dann auch die Volkswirtschaft. 



> Wie gesagt, global player bilden in Deutschland eher die Ausnahme, als die Regel. D.h. du kannst davon ausgehen, dass dt. Mittelstand seine Umsätze schon in Deutschland versteuert.


Und? Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem mit diesen Mittelstandsfirmen. Es geht explizit um Leute, die im Jahr z.B. mindestens einen siebenstelligen Betrag verdienen. Die findet man eher selten im Mittelstand, zumindest nicht in größeren Ansammlungen. 



> Übrigens ist es nicht so einfach seinen Firmensitz zu verlegen, was meinst du wieviele Mandanten von mir möchten, dass ihr Unternehmen bzw. Gewerbe in einer Region angesiedelt wird, die einen niedrigen Hebesatz haben?


Ich weiß sehr gut, dass das für kleinere Unternehmen nicht einfach ist. Um die geht es ja auch überhaupt nicht.



> Wer oder wie wird denn ein Luxusartikel definiert.


Gute Frage, das muss man im Einzelfall individuell klären. Das gleich Problem hat man allerdings jetzt auch schon mit Artikeln des alltäglichen Lebens bzw. Artikeln zur Grundsicherung, die geringer versteuert werden. 



> Für einen Hartz IV Empfänger, der gerne zockt, dürfte eine GTX 1080 ein Luxusartikel sein. Ein Golf bekommt man für 18.000 EUR, aber auch für 60.000 EUR. [...]
> Für mich verdammt schwer umsetzbar.


Einfach ist es nicht, da gebe ich dir recht. Man muss das ja auch nicht unmittelbar konsequent auf alles anwenden. Man könnte allerdings relativ "einfach" mit Artikeln anfangen, die eindeutig Luxusgegenstände sind (etwa Edelsteine, Gegenstände aus teuren Materialien, Sportwagen usw).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ggf. kann Nyx zum Gesundheitssektor ihren Teil beitragen ... vllt. liege ich ja auch falsch, aber in Berlin sind private Pflegedienste eine ziemlich große Nummer.



Objektive Statistiken dazu müsste ich nun heraus suchen, aus rein persönlicher Sicht in meinem Arbeitsumfeld kann ich das eher weniger bestätigen. 

Bei uns arbeiten einige Pflegekräfte noch nebenher für ambulante Dienste. Es mag sein, dass der Betreiber eines solchen Dienstes ein gutes Auskommen hat (Mutmaßung), aber zumindest aus Schilderungen und meiner persönlichen Erfahrung während meiner Ausbildung, kann ich das für die Angestellten nicht bestätigen. 

Ambulante Dienste arbeiten unter hohem Zeit- und Konkurrenzdruck. Daher bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob Betreiber da so viel erwirtschaften, dass sie damit reich werden. 
Zumal die öffentlichen oder kirchlichen Dienste größeren Dachverbänden unterstehen oder Krankenhäusern angebunden sind, wodurch sich wirtschaftliche Kosten sicher noch senken lassen (Stichwort Einkaufsgemeinschaft). 

Profitabel ist das wohl eher, wenn man Gesetze nicht so ernst nimmt. 
http://m.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/a-1087823.html

Ansonsten könnte Pflegepersonal sicher mehr verdienen oder unter besseren Bedingungen arbeiten, wenn man ähnlich viel Druck wie die Gewerkschaft der Lokführer oder die Ärztekammer machen würde. 
Aber da hilflose Patienten dann zu Schaden kommen würden, scheut mein Berufsstand scheinbar große Streikaktionen. 

Ohne Pflegepersonal steht eine Klinik still. Das kann kein Arzt kompensieren. Aber das scheint niemandem so recht bewusst zu sein. Der Pflege irgendwie auch nicht. [emoji6]

Und so steuern wir gerade auf den nächsten Pflegenotstand zu, denn junge Leute wollen unter diesen Bedingungen nicht mehr arbeiten. Ich habe das Handtuch ja auch geschmissen, obwohl mich die Arbeit mit Patienten enorm auf moralischer, geistiger Ebene bereichert hat und ich das auch vermisse. 

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass ich für jemanden, der eine Ausbildung und kein Studium absolviert hat, ein wirklich gutes Auskommen habe, nach meiner Fachweiterbildung noch mehr. 
Wenn man sich bei uns so umhört, wünschen sich viele auch eher mehr Personal, als mehr Geld.


----------



## McDrake (7. Juli 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass ich für jemanden, der eine Ausbildung und kein Studium absolviert hat, ein wirklich gutes Auskommen habe, nach meiner Fachweiterbildung noch mehr.
> Wenn man sich bei uns so umhört, wünschen sich viele auch eher mehr Personal, als mehr Geld.



Kann ich so bestätigen.
Zumindest für die Schweiz.
Ich verdiene in der Pflege, würde ich 100% arbeiten, gleich viel wie zuvor nach über 15 Jahre im Ein-Verkauf.
Der Job kann allerdings auch sehr stressig sein, darum arbeit eigentlich niemand Vollzeit (100.
Mehr Personal würde den Stressfaktor um einiges reduzieren und in Notsituationen evtl den einen oder anderen Fehler vermeiden lassen. Denn wir reden hier nicht von Geld, sondern von Menschen.

Ob ich früher unterbezahlt war (hatte ja auch ein ziemliches Budget zu verwalten) oder jetzt (es geht um die Gesundheit und das Wohlbefinden meiner Bewohner), stelle/stellte ich mir eigentlich auch nie.
Solange ich zufrieden bin und mein Leben leben kann, ist doch eigentlich alles im Lot.
Ja, Urlaub ist zZ leider nicht mehr so drin wie früher, das ist eigentlich das was mich wurmt. Wir bereisten bis vor ein paar Jahren ein paar interessante Länder.
Aber jetzt hat meine Frau einen neuen Job... und sie verdient dafür bissi mehr


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Lieber Scholdarr,
> ich mag dich wirklich, aber von (Volks)Wirtschaft wie sie momentan Global läuft und funktioniert hast du leider keine Ahnung.


Nanana, nicht so eilig. Dürfe ich vor meiner Verurteilung noch kurz zu Wort kommen? 



> Unser gesamtes System in Europa geht leider den Bach runter, und ja, Schuld daran ist vor allem Deutschland.


Unser System ist in Gefahr, da stimmen wir überein. Noch ist es aber nicht ganz den Bach runter gegangen, und solange es nicht so weit ist, kämpfe ich dagegen.



> -die Stücklohn Kosten in Deutschland, gemessen natürlich an den üblichen Lebens Haltungs Kosten des jeweiligen Landes sind seit Jahren niedriger als in jeden anderen Land in der EU. Hat zur Folge das alle anderen Länder gar nicht die Möglichkeit haben nach zu ziehen und sich stark zu machen. Seit über 15 Jahren gibt es in D keine wirkliche Lohn Erhöhung mehr.


Weiß ich.



> -Deutschland kann damit den Markt total überschwemmen, was sie auch machen. Die Exporte der Deutschen Big Firmen erreichen jedes Jahr Astronomische Zahlen mal überspitzt ausgedrückt).


Weiß ich.



> -In D geht es nur noch darum Hoch Qualifizierte Kräfte, auch allgemein Arbeits Kräfte zu bekommen für einen Dumping Lohn über Zeit Arbeits Firmen. Schau mal in die Tages Zeitungen und such mal einen normalen Job in Vollzeit, gibt es so gut nicht mehr.


Weiß ich.



> -der Mittelstand ist so gut wie am Boden, genau so wie der gesamte Inländische Markt. Ich denke nicht das es das Ziel von GBritanien war, aber das was sie gemacht haben war das einzig richtige, raus aus der EU. In 20 Jahren werden sie Jubeln. Es ist und war eh eine Utopi zu glauben 10, 20, 30 Länder mit total unterschiedlichen Richtungen auf einen Nenner bringen zu können, total Idiotisch. Der Gedanke ist Toll, Super, aber genauso kann man auch versuchen eine Weltregierung aufzubauen, lol. Dafür ist die Menschheit mit ihrem Egoismus einfach noch nicht so weit.


Das sehe ich anders. Das Kernproblem ist nicht die EU, sondern die Wirtschaftspolitik der Einzelstaaten. Das Kernproblem ist der Neoliberalismus. Und der ist übrigens gerade in GB sehr stark. Wie hat GB auf den Brexit reagiert? Mit einer Ankündigung, dass die Steuern für die Bürger hoch gehen sollen, die Steuern für die Unternehmen aber runter. Das ist genau das Programm, wogegen viele Leute beim Brexit gestimmt haben. Nur kommt das nicht von der EU, sondern aus den eigenen Regierungen. Und klar, dazu gehört auch Deutschland.

Wenn man aus dem System raus will, dann muss man zunächst mal die eigene Regierung ändern. Wenn man hingegen die EU verlässt, aber gleichzeitig nichts an der eigenen Regierung ändert man überhaupt nichts zum Positiven der einfachen Leute. Ganz im Gegenteil, man beraubt sie den Vorzügen der EU. Und wer hat unter den wirtschaftlichen Folgen am meisten zu leiden und muss um seinen Arbeitsplatz fürchten. Natürlich wieder die einfachen Leute. Die reichen Manager verlegen ihren Firmen- und/oder Wohnsitz einfach in ein anderes Land...



> -Es zählt nur noch Global und da nur die Big Firmen, für alles andere ist kein Geld da. 10-15 Firmen Weltweit regieren die gesamte Welt, das mal nebenbei. Nr.1 ist übrigens eine Firma aus der Schweiz.


Puh, "regieren die Welt" ist ein großes Wort, so weit würde ich nicht gehen. Dass diverse Firmen sehr großen Einfluss auf die Politik haben, ist kein Geheimnis. Aber es gibt immer noch ein Freiheitsmoment, weil der Mensch kein zu 100% berechenbares Wesen ist. Außerdem muss sich auch die Firmenwelt die Unterstützung der Allgemeinheit sichern, trotz aller Propaganda. Aber ja, ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass die Widerstände enorm sind. Aber solange wir noch demokratische Rechte haben, solange haben wir auch die (friedliche) Macht, etwas zum Besseren zu verändern. Die Geschichte ist keine Einbahnstraße.



> -unser gesamtes Sozial System geht den Bach runter, solche verlogenen Sprüche wie Mindest Lohn sind noch der Hohn darauf. Mindest Lohn, ok, aber dann richtig. Nach 45 Jahren Arbeit muss ein Mindest Lohn Bezieher zum Sozi, ganz tolles Kino. Verarsche Hoch 3.


Ich stimme dir zu.



> Ich könnte noch mehr Aufzählen, wollte aber eigentlich nur sagen, verabschiede dich aus deiner Traum Welt.


Welche Traumwelt? Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass es zig Probleme gibt. Nur bin ich eben anders als du kein kompletter Pessimist, ich bewahre mir einen Rest an Hoffnung bzw. Zuversicht.. Ich denke, dass man Dinge ändern kann. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würden wir heute immer noch in der Steinzeit leben. Ob man damit Erfolg hat, weiß keiner. Klar ist es schwierig und die Widerstände sind enorm. Aber ich kämpfe lieber gegen Ausbeutung und Ungerechtigkeit als den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken. 



> Und wenn einer wie Rabowke mal sagt er ist Selbstständig und er kann sich mehr Leisten als der Normalo, oder ein MichaelG. der in seinen Profil seinen eigenen Porsche stehen hat, dann finde ich das OK, das haben sich jeweilige Menschen verdient


Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich behauptet hätte, dass es nicht ok wäre, wenn sich Rabowke bestimmte Dinge leistet. Ich habe einzig gesagt, dass ich eine gewisse Demütigkeit durchaus für angemessen halte, aus Respekt vor alle jenen, denen es deutlich schlechter geht auf diesem Planeten (ich begrenze das nicht nur auf Deutschland).



> gerade in unserem Land kann jeder *fast *alles erreichen, wenn nicht ist man selbst Schuld oder/und vor allem zu faul dazu, schaut zu viel Assi TV ala RTL und ist nur mit seinem Hintern zu Hause, dann kann auch nix passieren.


Es gibt viel grau zwischen schwarz und weiß. So einfach ist das dann doch nicht immer.


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2016)

> Nanana, nicht so eilig. Dürfe ich vor meiner Verurteilung noch kurz zu Wort kommen?


na klaro.

Zumindest hab ich viele "ich weiß" von dir bekommen. So ganz Unrecht schein ich nicht zu haben, und wenn du mal wirklich Nachdenkst stimmt der Rest auch. Andere Meinungen eventuell, aber von der Grund  Sache her ......

PS: Ich habe noch vergessen zu sagen das der sogenannte Facharbeiter Mangel eine einzig gesteuerte Lüge der Big Firmen ist um Top Kräfte für eine Kartoffel zu bekommen. Aktuell sind weit über 300.000 Uni Absolventen Arbeitslos bzw. können in ihren Job nicht arbeiten, und die können ja nicht alle Dumm sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Objektive Statistiken dazu müsste ich nun heraus suchen, aus rein persönlicher Sicht in meinem Arbeitsumfeld kann ich das eher weniger bestätigen.
> 
> Bei uns arbeiten einige Pflegekräfte noch nebenher für ambulante Dienste. Es mag sein, dass der Betreiber eines solchen Dienstes ein gutes Auskommen hat (Mutmaßung), aber zumindest aus Schilderungen und meiner persönlichen Erfahrung während meiner Ausbildung, kann ich das für die Angestellten nicht bestätigen.
> 
> ...


Dass der Pfleger-Job gerade bei der jüngeren Generation nicht die größte Attraktivität genießt kommt ja auch nicht von ungefähr. Es ist einfach ein Knochenjob den man keine 40 Jahre machen kann, geschweige denn Vollzeit, da braucht schon der Pfleger kurz vor der Rente nen eigenen Pfleger. 

Und überhaupt, soviel Verantwortung was man diesen Leuten zumutet angesichts des Personalmangels, das ist nicht nur schädlich fürs Arbeitsklima und die sich mehr und mehr einstellende Unzufriedenheit der ackernden Pfleger, auch die zu Pflegenden verlieren dadurch. Wenn sich ein Pfleger täglich um X Personen gleichzeitig kümmern muss kann kein vernünftiger Pflege-Standard gehalten werden.

Es muss zwingend viel mehr Personal und dafür entsprechende Entlohnung her, sonst tut sich keiner den Job an (wofür ich angesichts der heutigen Umstände vollstes Verständnis hätte, denn soziales Engagement allein reicht einfach nicht).


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> na klaro.
> 
> Zumindest hab ich viele "ich weiß" von dir bekommen. So ganz Unrecht schein ich nicht zu haben, und wenn du mal wirklich Nachdenkst stimmt der Rest auch. Andere Meinungen eventuell, aber von der Grund  Sache her ......


Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass du grundsätzlich Unrecht hast. Abgesehen von einigen inhaltlichen Punkten, in denen ich wirklich anderer Meinung bin als du, bin ich der Ansicht, dass wir vor allem in den Implikationen nicht übereinstimmen.



> PS: Ich habe noch vergessen zu sagen das der sogenannte Facharbeiter Mangel eine einzig gesteuerte Lüge der Big Firmen ist um Top Kräfte für eine Kartoffel zu bekommen. Aktuell sind weit über 300.000 Uni Absolventen Arbeitslos bzw. können in ihren Job nicht arbeiten, und die können ja nicht alle Dumm sein.


Ja und nein. Natürlich gibt es viele arbeitslose Akademiker, aber es gibt viele Gründe, warum Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer nicht zusammen kommen, z.B. Gehaltsvorstellungen, Örtlichkeit, spezielle Fähigkeiten usw. Aber natürlich ist der Begriff "Fachkräftemangel" viel zu pauschal bzw. bildet in dieser Pauschalität nicht die Realität ab.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Juli 2016)

Ich möchte an der Stelle einmal einen Lanze für Scholdi brechen. Seine Ansichten sind ja prinzipiell edel und das ehrt ihn. Ich denke, vor 10+ Jahren hätte ich noch sehr ähnlich argumentiert. 

Ich möchte Adjektive wie "naiv" und "blauäugig" gerne vermeiden, aber leider - zumindest war es bei mir so - sieht die Realität eben deutlich finsterer aus, als man sich das mit jugendliche(re)m Idealismus ausmalen kann bzw. will.

Ich bin, was das angeht, mittlerweile resignierter Zyniker, der den Standpunkt vertritt: die Menschheit ist im Großen und Ganzen ziemlich scheiße, ABER es gibt zum Glück eine Menge positiver Ausnahmen. 

Ich habe jedenfalls komplett aufgegeben, meine Zeit damit zu verschwenden, die "Menschheit" (TM) bekehren/verbessern/missionieren zu wollen. Ich versuche für mich, im ganz Kleinen, ein -halbwegs- anständiges, v. a. ökologisch einwandfreies Leben zu führen, that's it. 

Aber ich glaube nicht (mehr) daran, dass man das "System", die vorherrschenden Zustände, oder was auch immer, wirklich im Kern verändern kann. Kleinere Verbesserungen, ja - die "große Revolution", vergesst es, wird vermutlich nie passieren.

Aus diesem Grund bin ich sicherlich irgendwo ein Egoist, denn NATÜRLICH möchte ich eher auf der "Gewinner-Seite", als auf der "Loser-Seite" stehen, logisch - auch wenn mir bewusst ist, dass ich mit damit letztlich auch nur in das Heer der Besitzstandswahrer einreihe, die das System erhalten...


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich möchte an der Stelle einmal einen Lanze für Scholdi brechen. Seine Ansichten sind ja prinzipiell edel und das ehrt ihn. Ich denke, vor 10+ Jahren hätte ich noch sehr ähnlich argumentiert.
> 
> Ich möchte Adjektive wie "naiv" und "blauäugig" gerne vermeiden, aber leider - zumindest war es bei mir so - sieht die Realität eben deutlich finsterer aus, als man sich das mit jugendliche(re)m Idealismus ausmalen kann bzw. will.


Merci. 

Ich würde mich allerdings in der Tat nicht als naiv bezeichnen, da ich sehr wohl deine eher finstere Einschätzung der Realität teile. Ich weiß ja sehr gut, dass bei uns vieles falsch läuft und dass es viele Tendenzen gibt, die die weitere Entwicklung in eine für meine Begriffe falsche Richtung lenken.

Uns unterscheidet nur, dass ich die Hoffnung auf eine bessere Zukunft noch nicht aufgegeben habe. Natürlich ist es leicht, meine Positionen als reine Utopie oder reine Träumerei abzutun und ich zweifle auch sehr häufig daran, dass wir in absehbarer Zukunft auch nur in die Nähe dessen kommen. Aber ich bin nicht bereit, das einfach so hinzunehmen. Ja, ich habe noch Ideale, und werde den Teufel tun, mich dafür zu entschuldigen. Ich finde es eher schade, wenn man einfach resigniert, obwohl man eigentlich erkannt hat, dass es besser gehen könnte. 



> Aber ich glaube nicht (mehr) daran, dass man das "System", die vorherrschenden Zustände, oder was auch immer, wirklich im Kern verändern kann. Kleinere Verbesserungen, ja - die "große Revolution", vergesst es, wird vermutlich nie passieren.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund bin ich sicherlich irgendwo ein Egoist, denn NATÜRLICH möchte ich eher auf der "Gewinner-Seite", als auf der "Loser-Seite" stehen, logisch - auch wenn mir bewusst ist, dass ich mit damit letztlich auch nur in das Heer der Besitzstandswahrer einreihe, die das System erhalten...



Ach, "nie" ist ein großes Wort. Manchmal sollte man sich einfach mal besinnen, was wir trotz all der immer noch vorhandenen Ungerechtigkeiten, Ungleichgewichte usw. gesellschaftlich in der Menschheitsgeschichte schon erreicht haben. Und natürlich, vieles davon beruht auf dem Egoismus des Menschen. Das wird sich meiner Meinung nach auch tatsächlich nicht ändern. Aber Egoismus per se ist nichts Schlechtes. Die Frage ist viel eher, was man als Vorteilhaft für die eigene Person und das eigene Umfeld ausmacht und welchen Zeithorizont man dabei vor Augen hat. Um die Welt zum Besseren zu ändern, muss man imo die Menschen nicht davon überzeuge, dass sie jetzt Altruismus statt Egoismus nachgehen sollten. Man sollte ihnen stattdessen klar machen, dass in einem langfristigen Zeithorizont Egoismus und Altruismus Hand in Hand gehen, ja eigentlich dasselbe sind. Ein rationaler, langfristig orientierter wahrhaft aufgeklärter Egoismus dient der gesamten Gesellschaft. Auf dieser Einsicht basierte z.B. die Gründung der Motannunion bzw. der EWG bzw. der EU. Ein weiteres Beispiel wäre der amerikanische "New Deal" unter Roosevelt. Noch ein Beispiel ist die Einrichtung einer "sozialen Marktwirtschaft" in Deutschlandunter Ludwig Erhardt nach dem 2. Weltkrieg. Das sind Beispiele dafür, dass man die Zukunft verbessern kann, wenn genügend Menschen in der Gesellschaft und natürlich in den wichtigen Positionen davon überzeugt sind, dass eine gerechte, ein friedlichere, ein sozialere Gesellschaft nicht nur gut für die Allgemeinheit ist, sondern eben auch für den einzelnen und darunter speziell auch die Reichen und Mächtigen. Es ist möglich, die gesellschaftlichen Umstände für eine derartige Einsicht zu erzeugen, die Geschichte hat das imo hinlänglich bewiesen.

In unserer aktuellen Gegenwart sieht es - das gebe ich offen zu - allerdings gar nicht danach aus, als könnte diese Einsicht kurz- bis mittelfristig erzielt werden. Zu lange schon sind wir tagtäglich von der neoliberalen Propaganda umgeben und vom Fernsehen und von den Medien eingelullt. Unsere Religion ist der Konsum und unser Gott ist die unsichtbare Hand, der Glaube an den Markt, der sich selbst zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit reguliert. Wenn wir die Fähigkeit zum Konsum verlieren, suchen wir einfache Antworten im rechten Populismus unserer Zeit, der die wahren Ursachen verkennt und stattdessen Prügelknaben anbietet, die sich allzu leicht verkaufen lassen. In diesem Umfeld hat es eine sozialistische Stimme wahrlich schwer, die Menschen davon zu überzeugen, dass die Errichtung einer freiheitlichen (tatsächlich liberalen!), offenen, friedlichen und sozial gerechten Gesellschaft dem Wohle aller dient. Aber der Kampf ist imo nicht aussichtslos. Zeiten ändern sich und Ansichten ändern sich. Vielleicht gibt es erst wieder einen großen Knall wie den 2. Weltkrieg, der das öffentliche Bewusstsein radikal verändert. Ich persönlich möchte das sicher nicht, aber ich sehe auch die Gefahr, auf die wir zulaufen. Daher halte ich deine Form des Egoismus auch für viel zu kurz gedacht. Wir laufen sehenden Auges in den eigenen Untergang und spotten der Geschichte Lügen. Ist es denn egoistisch, wenn Europa wieder in Chaos, Krieg und Zerstörung versinkt? Ich glaube nicht.


----------

